# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  July 2019 Competition Thread

## dolphin

Hello DreamViewers,

*Competition Begins: FRI JUL 5 - 8:00 PM (Your Time)
Competition Ends: MON AUG 5 - 8:00 PM (Your Time)

Click here to view scores: SCORES

**Rules:
*- Be fair to others
- Be fair to yourself
- Ensure all dreams are supported with evidence (your dream journal)
- Please don't be sneaky and try to calculate more points than you should.
- In contrast, believe in yourself and don't be too harsh. If you don't understand a scoring criteria, read the example scenario further down the post, or message me (or if it's short and only a one-off occasion, you can put in the thread).
- Post your nightly results whenever you like, at your own pace
- If there are any other DreamViewers hosting competitions in July, feel free to support them, the more the merrier.
- HAVE FUN!!!!

*Teams:*

*Warm*

Expert:
Sensei

Intermediate:
FireflyMan
Saizaphod
Dr. Foxy

Beginner:
Dalcom
StaySharp
zelcrow
Bridger
13WAR08T

*Cool*

Expert:

Intermediate:
dolphin
Jacob46719
NyxCC
obfusc8

Beginner:
LeaoLouro
Legkicker
spellbee2
LdForMe
Fakeomni
RelaxAndDream

*Objective Of The Competition

*Explore your dreams and in the process of that, explore yourself! Discover who you are. The points run the same as the last competition. There is a fighting chance for non-lucid dreams, just so they can have some fun too but their standard tasks are capped at 1.0 and advanced at 2.0 (except for the reality check which will only apply for successful lucids), that way, performances by lucid dreamers aren't threatened and if you keep the lucids going, you'll win anyway. But remember, with me, it's all about the fun and improving the general quality of your dreams, including recall.

*Non-lucid only aspects:*
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (*1.0*)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (*0.5*)

-WBTB not resulting in lucidity (max 3 per night)(*1.0*)

NOTE:Recall of a full non-lucid dream is recall of at least two things that happened in the dream and recall of one these things happening before the other thing(s). Any non-lucid dream recalled that is not recall of a full non-lucid dream is recall of a non-lucid fragment. 

NOTE:A WBTB (Wake back to bed) is where one gets completely out of bed before going back to bed and falling asleep.

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *3.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *5.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *7.0*)

NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

*Lucid only aspects:* 
- Recall your first lucid dream of the night (*10.0*)

- Was introduced via DILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was introduced via WILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was introduced via WBTB (an additional *2.0*)

- Subsequent lucid dreams: all methods (*5.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *9.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *12.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *15.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

All Dreamer Tasks - Basic: ________________ Lucid Dreamer Points _____ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points

- Achieve a new personal goal _____________ (*15.0*) _________________ (*3.0*)


- Achieve an old personal goal _____________ (*10.0*) _________________ (*2.0*)
Adjustment: Each goal may be achieved for points a maximum of 3 times non-lucid and a maximum of 3 times lucid during the span of the month

- Perform a reality check _________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ *N/A*

- Summon a dream guide ________________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Have a dream guide automatically appear __ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Summon a miscellaneous DC ____________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Fly _________________________________ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Telekinesis _________________________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Transform/shape-shift __________________ (*6.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Partial ______________________________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Breathe an element ____________________ (*6.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Help someone in need __________________ (*4.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Buy/Purchase something ________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Sell something ________________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Become invisible ______________________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Control another object or DC _____________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

-Fully phase through solid object____________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)
Partial ______________________________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Ask for advice _________________________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Meet a DV team-mate __________________ (*7.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Additional DV team-mate _______________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Meet a DV enemy _____________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Additional DV enemy __________________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Encounter an enemy/rival from waking-life _ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV team-mate ________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV enemy...? _________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Show a DV team-mate something ________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Fight a DV enemy _____________________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Fight a waking-life enemy/rival __________ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

All Dreamer Tasks - Advanced: ___________ Lucid Dreamer Points _______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Be a dream guide yourself _____________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Cause a geographical disaster __________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Time travel _________________________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Invent something that's never __________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)
been heard of before

- Save the planet _____________________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Discover a new life-form/species ________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

All Dreamer Tasks - Summer Special: ____________________Lucid Dreamer Points _______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Hit a person with a water balloon ________________________ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Go to an ice cream truck and eat a frozen treat from it _______ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Go to a carnival or amusement park ______________________ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Go to a campsite near a lake ____________________________ (*15.0*) ___________________(*3.0*)

- Walk on a trail in a forest _______________________________ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Complete one hole of miniature golf _______________________ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Watch a sunrise or a sunset _____________________________ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- See part of a movie in a movie theater _____________________ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Catch a firefly at night __________________________________(*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Go to a video arcade and play a game______________________ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Go fishing and catch a fish _______________________________ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Ride down a slide  ______________________________________ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

Team Tasks - Warm:_____________________________________ Lucid Dreamer Points __________ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points

- Walk barefoot while outdoors on ground that is warm__________ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Go to outdoor picnic or party and eat something that is warm ___ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Go into a warm hot tub and play a game with a person_________ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Summit a volcano on an island and make it erupt______________ (*40.0*) ____________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK
  while feeling temperatures hot enough to make you sweat

Team Tasks - Cool: _______________________________________ Lucid Dreamer Points _________ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points

- Walk barefoot while outdoors on ground that is cool ____________ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Go to outdoor picnic or party and eat something that is cool ______ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Go into a cool swimming pool and play a game with a person _____(*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Summit a volcano on an island and cover it with snow __________ (*40.0*) ____________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK
  while feeling temperatures cold enough to make you shiver

NOTE: Team tasks are capped at 2 successful attempts for the entire competition. The team bonus task is capped at 1 successful attempt for the entire competition.

Help With Points
Example Scenario:

___Non-Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was swooping down viciously towards me. I thought he was going to peck my eyes out. I cried "Help! I'm not invincible!". My dream guide appeared and acted as a barrier between me and the bird. The bird hit her but nothing of hers was affected, she was indeed invincible. She then took me to the city and pointed to a homeless man sitting in front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

Full NL dream = 1.0
Summon DG = 1.0
Help someone in need = 1.0
Meet a team-mate = 1.0 for Lisa, 0.5 for Grace = 1.5
TOTAL POINTS = *4.5*

___Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was coming down towards me in slow motion. "I'm dead", I thought until I looked down at my fingers and noticed six of them. "Hang on... it's a dream!", I said to myself. I had control now, I breathed the element of Earth which repelled the bird away in the opposite direction. The dream then took me to the city. I could explore but I knew there was more potential, so I summoned my dream guide to ask her what I should do. She appeared and pointed to a homeless man sitting in-front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

First lucid of the night = 10.0
DILD method = 5.0
Breathe an element = 6.0
Summon a dream guide = 10.0
Help someone in need = 4.0
Meet a team-mate (Lisa) = 7.0
Additional team-mate (Grace) = 3.0
TOTAL POINTS = *45.0*

Once you are in the competition, please specify your personal goals.

Be sure to comment in this thread on a regular basis (at least every 5 - 7 days), so I know you're still interested. If you're reading this thread and are interested, put your name in the sign-up thread and then you will be added into a team.

Thanks for participating and dream away!

----------


## dolphin

I'm still working on the tasks and the score sheet but they should be ready in time for the competition.

Personal goals (old):
-ask a dc to tell a joke
-fully transform into a dolphin
-make out with a dc

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Is there a hard boundary between a fragment and a full dream?

----------


## LdForMe

Also this is my first time doing a competition, but i've looked at others. I'm supposed to put down my personal goals correct?

----------


## dolphin

> Is there a hard boundary between a fragment and a full dream?



NOTE:A full non-lucid dream is a dream that can be written in the form "A and then B," where A and B are different thoughts, images, or sensations and A occurred before B. Any dream that can not be written in this form is a non-lucid fragment.





> Also this is my first time doing a competition, but i've looked at others. I'm supposed to put down my personal goals correct?



There's no rule that you have to have personal goals, but they are fun to have to get points for them. In order to get points for personal goals, the goals must be posted in this thread before being completed in a dream. Old personal goals are things you have dreamt about before and new personal goals are things you haven't dreamt about before.

----------


## LdForMe

Thank you for telling me, and okay then i definitely will post my goals. 
Old goals: find a large city full of dc's.
ask my subconscious any question.
make a verbal command about anything to my subconscious and see that it has worked.
fly
New goals: find a spell book and use it to cast any form of magic from that spell book.
create futuristic technology of any kind and use it
have a conversation about dream control with my dream guide
phase through a wall while flying
plant a magical bean and see what happens

A lot I know ::lol::  but these are my most recent and some old ones. Does that do well with the competition's rules?

----------


## dolphin

The goal of finding your dream guide is not valid as a personal goal because it the same as summoning a dream guide, which you can already get points for. 

The personal goals must be different or more specific than tasks you can get already get points for. For example, having a conversion with your dream guide is a valid personal goal.

----------


## LdForMe

That's fine then, thanks for making me aware. I will just edit it out. I still haven't met them, but I'm working on it, goodnight. Are you dreaming?

----------


## Saizaphod

goals
(old) hear music in the whole dream scene
(old) transform into an alien or a humanoid
(old) wear a superhero suit
(old) dance in a club
(old) fly a plane or a ufo
(old) visit my neighbours and see who lives above my flat
(old) visit a jungle
(old) visit another planet
(old) revisit the "white-room"
(old) revisit the "black-market"
(old) meet *"o"*, own fictional character
(new) meet*"l"*, own fictional character
(new) meet *"s"*, own fictional character
(new) meet all *"nejl"*, own fictional characters
(new) visit *"varion"*, own fictional world
(new) visit the "cubiculum"
(new) visit a paradise island
(new) visit middle-earth
(new) visit a magical forest
(new) parkour in italy with ezio
(new) go to the renessaince and listen to music
(new) meet kvothe and listen to his music
(new) meet beerus and whis
(new) find a persistent dream companion(has to appear in two lucids at least during the comp)
(new) have an apocalypse adventure with friend(s)
(new) train with fitness people at a gym
(new) have a giant battle for earth with humanity against aliens or myriad beings

Questions
Do wbtb's give 2points like before even without a lucid?
Does dream recall-chain points stack? (first 3pts for 3 dreams during 3 nights, then additional 5p on top of that for the 5d/5n? Or only points for the highest streak?)

I like the that you get little points for non-lucid task completions as well  :smiley:  Also rip 3-step tasks  :Crying:

----------


## dolphin

> Questions
> Do wbtb's give 2points like before even without a lucid?
> Does dream recall-chain points stack? (first 3pts for 3 dreams during 3 nights, then additional 5p on top of that for the 5d/5n? Or only points for the highest streak?)



I made wbtb not resulting in lucidity 1 point (max 3 points per night).

No, the dream recall chains do not stack. Only points for the highest streak.

----------


## LdForMe

Okay another question.
In the team tasks, can everybody do the same task twice, or is it that the team task can only be completed 2 times in total meaning once a member or two do it, that if anyone else does it doesn't count?

----------


## dolphin

> Okay another question.
> In the team tasks, can everybody do the same task twice, or is it that the team task can only be completed 2 times in total meaning once a member or two do it, that if anyone else does it doesn't count?



Everybody can do the same task twice.

----------


## LdForMe

Makes sense. Thanks

----------


## RelicWraith

Oh, I see you're using the format from KarlaB12's competitions rather than those of older DV contests. That was unexpected, heheh.

*Personal Tasks (Old):*
-Invoke a 'Lucidity Guage'
-Create/claim a personal base
-Create a copy of myself
-Willingly detach one or more senses (ie clairvoyance)
-Assume 'Spellforged Guardian' form
-Assemble seven magical artifacts to amplify dream powers (ie The Infinity Gems + Infinity Gauntlets)
-Create sapient artificial lifeform

*Personal Tasks (New)*
-Find/Enter 'The Backyard'
-Join dream guide in arena battle
-Dilate time
-Eat Marloss Berry
-Revisit claimed/created locale (Green Hill Zone; Mall-side Studio; Floating Mangrove Isle; Beach in fancy city)
-Visit Irva
-Visit Dwarf Fortress

----------


## Sensei

I like the limit between fragment and full non lucid dream. I'll be DJing here. 

Personal goals
Old
Practice Japanese
Check on the wellbeing of Zödra (government or something like this)
Read
Find a witch
Meet vixen
Throw a party

New goals
Get real hard information from witch about how their organization works
Do flame and void meditation in dream

----------


## Dalcom

Good luck and sweet dreams for the competition, everyone.

Personal Goals
----------------------------
Break this dry spell I'm going through. (New)
Take Earth's gravity; invert it. Watch the destruction ensue. (New)
Shoot a firework into the air, fly up and catch it, and watch it explode out of my hands. (New)
Ask a dream character how to be more interested in my non-lucids. (New)

Visit 'The Spire'; a persistent dream HQ of mine. (Old)
Take a journey into an ocean, this time trying to reach the bottom. (Old)

----------


## DoctorFoxy

Personal goals:
Old:
-Time dilate for longer than an hour
-Perform human transmutation and see the truth (FMAB)
-Make a PR
New:
-Use alchemy like in FMAB
-Create a philosophers stone
-Summon a launcher that launches an imploding giant and implode a city

----------


## zelcrow

Personal goals:

- Use telekinesis
- Fly
- Stay lucid for what feels like more than 2-3 minutes
- Go to Graceland (bonus - make it to the second floor) and/or find Elvis

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Personal Goals:

New: Plant a randomly generated flag in the ground.

----------


## 13WAR08T

Friday 5th July 2019

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1
WBTB not resulting in lucidity = 1
Recall a non-lucid fragment = 0.5
Ask for advice = 1
Encounter an enemy from waking life = 1
TOTAL = 4.5

----------


## Sensei

*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 



I am at an old church and there is a competition who can jump down the most stairs. The winner is at 364. I try, but i dont quite know the tricks. Then i work on the next competition, most up the stairs. There are little places for you to land on to keep going. Imny sister is at the bottom of the stairs with a laptop editing photos. 

On battlestar galactica. Going from room to room being terrible people. It seems like there is a meeting in every room. I run into Kara Thrace and talk to her about everyone being so evil she doesnt respond at all, she just woke from a tub of slime though. Then i run into 6 and everyone in the room decides to steal her baby. 

Lucid
I am in a fantasy land with orcs and the like. I realize I am dreaming. I pull out a map and find the route to the next town. Then on my hud I see objectives. The first one is to kill some orcs, so I do a flying skip forward to some orcs, but there are way too many. I realize that there are rules to this world, the flying skip seems to be one of my abilities, but it has a cool down. I didn't realize the cool down and end up being overrun and dying. I respawn myself at the beginning and then I jump to a place with fewer orcs. I fight off some orcs (I had to take a sword from one of them) and end up killing a few of them and completing the objective and then my cool down is done and I can skip away. They are still following me, but I am far away. Next objective is to pick up some little sticky balls, so I grab a long stick and have to get them out of the ground. I get 5 and the next objective is a bit similar, but this time the balls are metal and not sticky. I turn my stick to being magnetic and pick them up that way. I make it to the town (which is the next objective) and I see two roller coasters. Very small and the bottom part rotates from one to another so that one can either be a circle or a few loops leading to one circle, and the other one is very intricate, but when it changes with the other one, it is just a couple loops. Kara Thrace is on just the one loop going over and over. She seems depressed. I am not sure if I should have her as a recurring DC. My next objective is to defeat the orc boss. Wouldn't be bad to have an extra fighter. I go to the biggest house in the city. It is like an old west city, but the biggest house is like a broken sideways building renovated into a three story house. There is no one inside it looks like, so I jump to the roof. I am immediately in battle and the fighting is a lot like the end of a mission impossible movie, i rush at him with my sword, but we just keep trading blows. He doesn't have a weapon, but he is very strong and fast. He has me on the ground and has found a pipe. Kara Thrace tackles him and we finish him together, stabbing and kicking him. Objective complete. I wake up. 

Lucid 2
I decide to go back to a similar place, but I want the rules to be a bit different. As the dream is forming I try to give it more of a firefly vibe and more of a multiplayer game rather than single player. This leaves me with my wife and my sister starting at the plateau that I started at last time. Now the objectives flash big across the HUD "KILL 10 ORCS" I notice this time that I am not alone. There are loads of people. All seemingly with the same objectives. It is a race! I just beat a game similar to this, so I decide to do it as a team with the DCs next to me. I send them a team up request and I read the rules on team up is that at least two of the people from the team must help with each objective. We also started with some random bad swords, behind me, I see the spaceship that we flew in on. It has shrunk to being easy to carry. I hide it in the mountains. I grab them and do a long jump into the band of orcs. All three of us are able to take out ten pretty easily. There is a beserker urukhai in the midst of them, and he almost kills me. The girls help me and we take him down. I take his sword. Quite a few other people grouped up and are past us, but we are ahead of the singles. Next objective pops up "STICKY BALLS (0/10)" then slides down to the bottom right of the screen. I pull up my menu and put the sword away. It is a yellowish paperlike menu and I scroll through my inventory. Stick is there. I hand two to the girls and we go diving for the balls. As the girls are picking up the last ones, I magnetize the sticks and I notice that the next objective for 10 metal balls has changed and the metal balls only have a little metal part on them, making them harder to pick up, but when they do, they click into place on the sticks and turn green. I have three of them, making my metal stick look like it was designed that way. I put them away and the next objective is to make it into town. We make it to town together and I am out of jumps for a while. I ask the girls about their special abilities. They don't seem to have one. I see other people on other teams with special abilities, so it must mean that these DCs are kinda dumb. Bleh. I converge them into one and ask her what her special ability is, it seems like she can heal. I realize that there is no objective. I start asking around and get a few side quests. Kinda forgot them. There is a spaceship flying in the air towards the town. I get a little worried about it and I grab the girl and run. We barely make it out, the blast from it's missiles pushing us to the ground and killing most of the players in town. Another one levels all the buildings except one. The place is a mass of ruins. The last building is a broken down spaceship with half of it seemingly hurried, it looks like it happened a long time ago. I walk in. The floor is dirt. The walls have holes in them and I can see like 40 feet above to the tip of the ship. It is completely hollow and half is hurried. Then I see a blue shimmer. I am now stuck in here. From the ground comes a tall monster of a man that has the top half of his face covered. He looks a bit like the mouth of sauron. He has a long sword. I start fighting him, but he is too fast. Faster than the game allows me to go. His sword stabs into me and a white meter pops up in front of me and it starts sliding to the left. It turns green, then yellow, then gets close to red. From one strike. I plan some attack as i pretend to fall over. He strikes and I manage to get a stab in his leg, but he finishes me off. I revive at the front of the room. I am not sure for a second if I did it or if it was the DC or part of the game. The monster seems to have all of his life still. Time slows down she walks over to me "i used the ability you gave me. I can only use it one more time. Use this time to figure out how to beat him." 
I stand up and get prepared to fight. Time resumes. He comes at me, still faster than the game will allow me to go. I use my jump since it makes me faster than him for a second and he somehow expected it. Slicing me in my stomach, I know I have one more shot, as I float behind him (i am in charge completely during the jump of where and how fast I go) and I drive my sword into him. I slice him arm off and then I land. He picks up his sword and comes at me. I notice my health going up, she must be able to heal as well as time change. Now I feel like I got passed on the abilities. I get sliced again. I am deep in the red, almost done. He then does a back slash that I am able to block. His movements don't seem to be a simple algorithm. He is a smart DC. I push his sword back and try to slice him. He is faster though and I die again. It starts again.  I need to use that second of speed. I attack and the second my sword hits his I use my jump and control myself spinning. I chop into him 4 times and he is on his knees. I lose my jump and land on the ground. Directing the sword at his neck. He blocks and stands up. I wait for him to attack and the second he does, I accept the swo4d and swing for his neck. His head plops off. 
The forcefield is gone and the achievement goes. I then realize that i have to escape. Because if someone kills me, they get the achievement. I run out and my jump is almost back. People start attacking me. I use my pole to keep them far away and then my jump comes back. The girl somehow was already back at the spaceship. I make it get bigger and I jump in. We fly away and the game ends. I wake up. 




So... wbtbs 5, max is 3 though. 2 successful, max is one though. So for wbtbs I think it is 3+2? I don't know. Haha. I'll put it as 5 for now.
Wbtbs: 5 points
First lucid of night: 10 points
Dild: 5 points
Wild: 5 points
Non lucid dreams: 2 points

Lucid 1
Fly = 4
Control something = 5

Lucid 2
Fly = 4
Control something = 5

Total for night 1 = 45 points

----------


## zelcrow

Friday, July 5th, 2019


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 



Dream 1:
I'm downtown walking at night. We had some Sushi and then we up in some guy's apartment. I remember him trying to make and give us food. He was using a spoon and licking it and then giving it to Zach. Then we were walking back. As we were walking past the Strand there was an explosion from Clay Street to the east. I pull Alex out of the way. They are big bags of candy being shot out of a canon of some sort. I grab some soft peanut butter cups that have fallen onto the street and then grab a broken sheet of large Hershey bars. Then we have to go back and grab our food. Alex had set it down when the explosions started. Allex is disappointed that she did not get a whole bag. I grabbed a magazine or something off of the street too.

Dream 2:
There is some Christmas event going on. I think I am at Alex's work, but the building is much different. I go there and then go inside with some stuff and end up walking with Alex down through some hallways of cubicles and where I stopped John Hogan is talking to some people. I think I'm holding a baby for some reason, but it is not mine. I act to John like it's mine - just playing around - but it's not. He says hello and we chat for maybe a few seconds but then he goes back to talking to the other people. Alex and I start walking back out of the hallways and building.

Dream 3:
I was in bed and Alex's dad and Jacob, Helena's boyfriend, were both to my right on the bed. Alex's dad was asleep. Jacob was getting tired. He was talking about playing a GameCube game I think. I started to get up. It was dark in the room. I wasn't wearing anything. I grabbed my robe to put on. It felt real as I picked it up and made sure it was oriented right. 

Dream 4:
I was outside of a hotel with Alex. We were walking to my car. I pressed the button on my key fob to unlock the trunk. When it opened it was more empty than in real life. It also looked very clean. My trunk tray was gone and it looked like the grey material that is underneath. I was able to move the heating strip in the back windshield around with my mind and set it where I thought was best. Then Alex and I both put one foot into the trunk and slightly into the cab - I guess the seats were down. 

At this point, two people walked outside and got in the car. One was an Asian man and I can't remember the appearance of the other. They turned on the car and started driving with our legs stuck between the trunk and the cab. I started yelling out while the car was still in the parking lot. He stopped and they looked back. We got our feet out and I walked up to talk to him. I was saying I was confused at how he drove my car with his key. Then I went to check the make of the car on the back right of the trunk and it was a Toyota Corolla whereas mine is a Touring. Then I was confused as to why my key worked with his trunk. 

He then started saying that he and his friend are just normal people and he was sorry that he started driving with us stuck in his vehicle. He gave a smile. He looked like he was in his late 30s. He seemed pretty personable. Alex and I walked off talking about how strange the incident was and that neither one of us had any intention to make a complaint about what happened.

Dream 5:
I am in an unfamiliar room and building. There's a guy present I know I don't like that likes Alex. Then we're standing in a room and a different unfamiliar guy is playing saxophone while a buxom woman is dancing and shaking herself to it. There are several people there, at least a dozen. I end up holding the saxophone. I am pushing the buttons down and am surprised and how much resistance they each give. I am fingering it in different patterns first from index to pinky back and forth really fast. I try it with both hands. My right hand is much faster than my left. Then I start doing combinations of fingers like index and ring finger and switch to middle and pinky. I noticed the most resistance then. Sometimes when doing the runs from index to pinky with my right hand, the buttons were pressed in with total ease.

Dream 6:
I run into Eli. We are downtown at night. We were walking over a metal grate on the sidewalk northbound down Walnut street passed where the lofts would be. We are on the other side of the road and my foot slips down inside and I fall. I'm trying to get up and my other foot slips down. Eli holds my stuff as I get each foot out. It scared me and I wasn't sure if I had hurt one of my ankles at first or not, but I felt no pain. I looked over and through a window to my right and a lady was eyeballing us. We were worried about her calling the cops so we tried to play it cool. There were lots of things there that aren't normally there on either side of the road, a lot of which seems like dilapidated and construction stuff. 

I then climb on top of an old bus by using this metal piece that is long, slender and tapers and had a design in the middle that went throughout the piece. It was also rusted. It was angled at maybe 40 degrees. While on this old abandoned bus, I look down and see Eli on Walnut pushing a large and very heavy looking disc with convexes in the middle. It starts to roll downhill and north. I yelled out his name to try to get him to stop as he is toppling it over. He realizes how heavy it is and how much damage it could do so he starts running in front of it to stop it after it has started rolling. For a moment I thought it was going to kill him. He is pushing against it and I looks like it is going to roll over him. He managed to stop it, though. After he does that we are worried about getting in trouble again. He runs up into some structures on the other side and I think he is hiding a little. I look over to where the window was earlier with the lady and realize it is below me as I'm up on the bus. I look around a little bit below me noticing some things like sheets of plaster or something. I walk towards the front of the bus and I'm going to use the metal that's resting against it to get back down but it falls as I touch it. I didn't have much time to think then because the bus starts tipping over on the side I'm on. It goes down all the way to the ground and I alight is its front is hitting the ground. 

Then I'm in a gravel parking lot area - the area on the corner of Clay and Walnut that is a parking lot in waking life for the hotel apartments on Clay. Eli comes down and we are hitting a ball around. I pick out several pieces of glass from my feet that I think are there from the fall onto the gravel. Then I notice the old abandoned bus in front of us but this time it's flat on the ground and John Hogan is sitting in the driver seat. The windshield looks old and dirty like it hasn't been washed in ages. He makes a motion to be quiet. Eli asks if I'd ever set him up and I say no. He hits the ball and it smacks the windshield on the driver's side and cracks it in a few places. Then as he walks up to retrieve the ball, John comes out and surprises Eli. I knew they would be happy to see each other. It is almost like a reunion from our youth of sorts.

Dream 7:
I was at outside of a school. Katherine and I were walking in from outside. A lady that worked there was talking to us. She was saying we should have more and ask for a better situation. I walked up behind her, grabbed her and thrust my hips into hers one time. She didn't react very much. Once inside, there was this heavy guy near me. He had a soft drink in his hand. He went up to a vending machine that poured refills. While he was pouring in his refill, he did something to open the door of the machine and steal another drink from the inside. I said something and call him out. We then walked into a classroom where there were several others. The desks were lined up in fairly long rows, maybe twelve per row and three rows. As he went to his desk he started to complain about me and was trying to make me look bad to the others. I can't remember what he was saying.

Dream 8:
I was in an apartment with Alex and her family. Alex went to go and shower. For some reason, Katherine went into the room with her and was sitting in the bathroom but not in the shower. It made me feel uneasy. Alex asked me if I could get her towel and her a green painting she had made and bring them to her. I went around to get these things. On my way back, Alex's dad stopped me. He was in a bedroom with some other guy. They were both on the bed. I said what I was doing and then they wanted to see the painting that Alex asked me to get. John Lennon was brought up. Alex's dad's friend seemed to be putting him down. I said I thought he was a great songwriter but I wasn't too into the political stuff. I felt myself getting bothered for some reason. Outside of that room, I noticed a bookshelf that had been knocked over. I had no idea how that happened. There were a lot of things on the floor from the bookshelf and not only books. I heard Alex getting out of the shower. I was late getting her towel and the painting she wanted and wondered if she got out while Katherine was still in there.

Dream 9:
I was taking Alex to a dance at Vicksburg Junior High. I was on a motorcycle. I was on the phone with her dad - who wasn't like her dad - in the dream. He wanted me to be careful parking. I went inside and got my ticket, which was a perforated little rectangular ticket with the cut and shaped corners. It had a long number on it. Then I realized I had forgotten to pick Alex up. On my way back to the vehicle, once I got outside Kayla Riggs stopped while passing in her vehicle and told me someone had gotten shot outside of Warren Central Junior High. I said something about being careful and she agreed. Alex was there suddenly and I felt bad for having forgotten to pick her up. We went back in. I didn't want to have to pay again. I asked the lady if she remembered me while searching in my pocket for my ticket. The ticket taker was an older black woman. Thankfully the ticket fell out of my pocket and onto the ground at that point and I was able to go past.

Dream 10:
I was with Alex's parents and mom. Angela was there for a time. She brought in this cart and I started cleaning it. I was scrubbing it with soap and the dish scrubber from the kitchen. Angela left at that point. Angela got brought up in a conversation afterward and mom was talking about how shady she was to Alex's parents. It made me feel awkward because I didn't think they saw it the same way but I didn't want to get into a dispute over it.

Dream 11 (fragment):
Angela was talking about businesses downtown and how these little ones are going to grow one day and that now is a good time to invest in these buildings and businesses. We were looking at a corner downtown near the old courthouse, but it wasn't quite like downtown.





Points:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 9.0
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 1.0
WBTB not resulting in lucidity - 1.0
Purchased something - 1.0
Control another object or DC - 1.0
TOTAL = 14.0

----------


## dolphin

> So... wbtbs 5, max is 3 though. 2 successful, max is one though. So for wbtbs I think it is 3+2?



That's correct.

----------


## DoctorFoxy

*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 




Fragment 1:
Im just playing modded minecraft with a couple of friends but use /tpa instead of /tp for some reason.
Fragment 2:
Im playing GTA but Im inside the game and I cant find my friends as there are a lot of other people in the lobby.
Dream 1:
Im in some sort of MMORPG with zombies, we go to the top and kill a bunch of them but I decide to go up 1 further and cant deal with the zombies so I go down a slide a couple times till Im at a beach where everything is so high leveled its like an end game place where people are playing soccer. I go back to tell my friends about it.




since I didnt get out of my bed during wbtb, no points there

2x dream fragment = 1 point
1x dream (non lucid) = 1 point

TOTAL: 2 points

----------


## LdForMe

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldfo...emember-87290/

1 non lucid = 1 
1 fragment = 0.5
meet a rival from waking life = 1
total 2.5

I'm sure I'll do better later. I'm traveling to my grandmothers today. I am sleeping there tonight, hopefully I won't find it hard.

----------


## LeaoLouro

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lea...019-7-6-87291/

1 non lucid fragment = 0.5 points
*total*: 0.5 points

a meh start

also my personal goal is going to "the valley" (as in the unigine benchmark)

----------


## Saizaphod

night 1
no points, had 4 hours of sleep before boarding a train

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, not a bad start I suppose.

*Spoiler* for _July Competition 2019 - Night 1_: 



*Scrap 1*
  	 Walking around locally. The shopping centers looked different.

WBTB

*LD 1*
  	 At work. I soon found I was floating around, confirming my dream state. I flew out of site, but the dream collapsed.

*Dream 1*
  	 Wandering through the Bronx. My brother was there, as were Elaine and Kramer from Seinfeld. We went up an incline past an old, abandoned parking garage. Apparently, George got himself trapped there. Later on, my brother and I walk by a hill adjacent to train tracks. I thought for a second to jump to the other side. Around then, I noticed our old home. The area had been converted into a commercial site. I float towards there, only to almost get rundown by a huge Pepsi truck. There were scenes near my aunt's old home as well.




Fragment - 0.5 points
Non-LD - 1 point

Flight(Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 1 point

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Sub-Total: 22.5
*Total: 22.5*

EDIT: Whoops. WBTB was scoring for too much. Fixed.

----------


## dolphin

wbtb (non-lucid)-1 point
dream-1 point


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




*dream*-I was in a golf tournament. I had already hit the ball on to a green and was waiting for other competitors in my group to do so as well. Once they did, I tried to putt, but an interviewer wanted me to first answer a question. I was annoyed and woke up.

*first ld-*I was writing down a dream during a false awakening when I woke up. I stayed still and tried to DEILD. I could feel the dream coming back. I started trying to roll out of my body as a reality check and was able to do that. The dream was very fuzzy so I waited until it cleared up, which it did. I summoned a young lady and was able to get some hugs and kisses from her. I tried to transform into a dolphin, but transformed into more of an alligator instead. My perspective shifted outside of my body so I tried to get it back to first-person perspective but woke up.

*second ld-*I heard a dc saying something about the echos of Disneyland and I felt myself falling into a body of water, when I became lucid. I decided to let myself sink to the bottom. It was a long way and it became dark but I could see bubbles as I was sinking. I hit a muddy bottom and looked up to see where I was. It was now light and I could see I was in an underwater city, which seemed to be a capital city as I could see a capitol building. I decided to try to swim all the way to the surface, which was a long ways away. I tried to swim back up into the dark water but woke up.




first ld of night-10 points
wild-5 points
reality check-5 points
summon dc-5 points
partial transform-3 points

lucid dream-5 points

night 1 total-38 points

----------


## Dalcom

Can't be bothered to write my dream journal entries a third time (phone, hard copy, and here) so I'm going to shorten the entries a lot for this
competition.


*Spoiler* for _Competition DJ 7/5/2019_: 




1.    I'm in some kind of hotel. I'm walking in a hallway that seems to be endless and covered in fog.
       I come across a dog, black with brown spots. I'm anxious around the dog at first but the dog is especially friendly
       and begins to follow me. My mother calls me up on my cell and asks me to come to her room to help her 
       open her room door lock. Once I get there, I notice the lock on her hotel door looks like a thermometer with a knob that 
       turns similar to a safe's. I remembered that she sent me the code to her room door to my phone, so  I check my phone but notice 
       A bunch of single 5's in a long column.

2.    I'm with my brother, playing some sort of video game recommended to me by him. The game works similar to the choose-your
       -own adventure games by telltale. I made a few dialogue decisions and realized the game was about a scientist who is confronted with
       magical phenomenon and doesn't know how to react I became curious about the different possible endings of the game so I
       looked online for a flow chart with all the different meaningful decisions in the game. I noticed in the bottom right corner of the flow 
       chart was an ending where the protagonist could commit suicide.

3.    (FRAGMENT) I'm watching a video from the youtuber "markiplier". He's doing a review on a sonic game and talking about how the 
       day portions of the levels aren't so bad.

4.    (FRAGMENT) Had a dream where I woke up from sleeping at my parent's house. My father wakes me up and tells me he needs my 
       help with installing a safe into his car, in the area where the passenger's legs rest. I looked at my phone and noticed it was 9:34 a.m.

5.    Had a dream where a government special forces unit calls upon these two very rich people, a man and a woman who have 
       become "superheroes" of a sort by using their money to buy supersuits(like Iron Man). The man arrives in a blue and white helicopter
       in a blue and white suit and walks in front of the special forces commander. His personality is extremely flamboyant, and gets upset when 
       the special forces commander doubts his abilities. The rich man charges into a line of special forces soldiers and they go flying back.

6.    I'm at some kind of party gathering, the host decides to gather everyone into my room. He then decides to demonstrate something
       to us by taking the clothes in my hamper and throwing it throughout my room. No one knows this is my room, but after the demonstration
       is over I feel shameful having to pick up all the clothes and put it back in the hamper. 




Score for 7/5/2019:
Recall a non-lucid dream (*4.0*)
Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (*1.0*)
WBTB not resulting in lucidity (*1.0*)
Help someone in need (*1.0*)
Total = (*7.0*)

----------


## Sensei

3 non lucid dreams 3 wbtbs. 
6 points for night two. Didn't get enough sleep last night.  I might sleep some more later.

Do you get points for non lucid old personal goals?
*answered yes by dolphin*

Old personal goal in non lucid
Read 1/3 = 2 points

Made it back to sleep, not gonna count staying up from 4-830 as a wbtb. Lol. 
First lucid of the night = 10 points
Wild = 5 points
Fly = 4 points
Total for night = 27 points 


*Spoiler* for _Dreams Night 2_: 



At a library, reading with my friends. Watching my friend disappear at library. Being a little girl, trying to find my friends at the library. Doing a dry run on how they could have been stolen, I notice all the papers have turned into blueprints, all the books have changed as well, lots look blank. All the people disappear, they must have bene projections to lure people here. Staff stops me and measures me, they then tell me i am too small, but soon I will be able to join my friends. I can see all the staff watching, their faces are too dark to make out features. Calling for help. I feel different as I call for help. A different set of lungs other than the small one I have. It is harder to make words with them. I am screaming for help, but all that is coming out is short bursts of air. My wife wakes me up. Tells me I was breathing heavily and saying no over and over. 

Looking at going to the gym. Trying to find a good way to get there. Mat and vrbas show up. Vrbas is talking about doing a hookah in a car. For some reason I have a memory of that. He is saying things in a weird way. 

Shooting a movie, cool set in the middle of a city. Before this I was trying to escape the area. I think Darth Vader was trying to get me, I was running. As soon as I escaped, cut, and then I am fine, talking to director about the next scene. 

Lucid
I am unable to get back to sleep after my nightmare 
I stay in bed for a couple hours and then I get up for a bit. Then I finally feel able to sleep. I put some headphones on and an audiobook. After about 5 minutes I am listening to the audiobook in an elevator. It is going down really fast. Looks like it is coming from space. The audiobook is detailing the sculpture of the gods on the side of a mountain and I see the mountain. There is a little village next to the mountain. I realize I am not in my body anymore, I am floating through the village. Watching the people, I am then sitting in the back of a car, heading down a mountain. No one is driving. The radio is playing the audiobook. I watch as the car makes the appropriate turns on its own. I want to get to the front seat, but can't seem to make it there.  My kids wake me up.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I really need to journal throughout the night... my recall is not what it was anymore...


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I am outside and kind of working, a dude comes and takes something to drink? I get pissed and tell him in a not very nice way that he has to pay right away. he does but with weird money and I feel that I am the ass know to make a sense out of the money. 




06.07.19
1 dream - 1 point 

dream goals:
old - fly higher than 500 m with deasent speed
old - use a portal 
old - use the void to change the dreamscene
old - invite a DC to accompany you for some time 
        and see if he might be helpful 

new - spell all 4 elements in one lucid
new - meet a a recurrent character 
new - meet a constructive/useful /wise person 
new - meditate vipassana with open eyes for more 
          than some seconds without distraction

----------


## dolphin

> Do you get points for non lucid old personal goals?



 Yes, you get 2 points for non-lucid old personal goals.

----------


## Sensei

> Yes, you get 2 points for non-lucid old personal goals.



Awesome! I'm udpating my original post, so I only have one post each night.

----------


## zelcrow

Saturday, July 6th, 2019


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 



Dream 1(fragment):
I was playing the original Playing for Keeps while Harley was listening and he said he was really liking it. I think we were in the apartment in the valley.

Dream 2:
I am talking to David on the phone. We are talking about hanging out. He says he can't make it today because he has a tick in his pubic area that had big eyes and a big mouth. And then I am suddenly I am walking along train tracks and I see him to my left. He then throws the tick and I see it. It is more angularly shaped than a normal tick.

Dream 3:
I am at the coffee shop I see Jack momentarily. While passing through before going into a door and shutting it, he mentions the code to some door is 4392. Maybe to go through a door to play racquetball, but I can't recall for sure. David, I think, wanted to go and do that. I think Liz that worked at Cottonwood was behind the counter complaining about Jack a little. Then someone asks me what the code was. 

I see Cami. We start talking. She mentions that I'm acting differently than I used to since she moved away and moved back. I explain that it's because of things I've been through and I say we should talk. She asks what I'm doing the next morning and if we can meet at Whataburger at 9:30. I say yes but then remember someone else has already asked me to meet them at Whataburger at 9:30. I ask if we can hang out after lunch and she says yes. I think about it being a Saturday, though, and I realize that will be hard with Alex. She seems a little tanner in the dream than in waking life. I can't remember who I was going to be meeting at 9:30 originally.

Dream 4:
I am with Dad at a drive-thru. Alex wants a biscuit with avocado on it. Honey is mentioned too. Alex is in the back seat and I'm going to order for her. Dad talks about Dale. He says he's been watching the '68 Comeback Special. I hear it as '58 at first. He said he had been enjoying watching it. Then as I'm ordering at the drive through I am no longer in the car but standing in the drive-thru window somehow. Alex seemed unsure about getting food at first but then decided age wanted some.




Points:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 3.0
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 0.5
WBTB not resulting in lucidity - 1.0
TOTAl = 4.5

----------


## Saizaphod

night 2
1 dream - 1 point

Got back home late from a trip, but tonight I'm free to ld again

----------


## 13WAR08T

Sunday 7th July morning:

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 2
WBTB not resulting in lucidity = 1
Ask for advice (both dreams) = 2
Discover a new life form/species = 2
Walk on a trail in a forest = 3
TOTAL: 10

----------


## Dalcom

Nothing better than waking up to do a WBTB after 4 hours of sleep....and find you can't fall back asleep.
 :Bang head: 


*Spoiler* for _Competition DJ 7/6/2019_: 




1. Was in a warehouse full of huge aluminum pipes that held water and gas. Wandering the warehouse, I accidentally bump my
head into one of the aluminum pipes and begin to fear that my blood is contaminated with aluminum. The dream cuts to me attending a physics class about aluminum and making parallel plates out of it (think capacitors). The physics teacher is a young man with dark hair and begins to explain that each and every technological item has a pair of parallel aluminum plates.




Score for 7/6/2019 (night 2):
recall a non-lucid (*1.0*)
Total (*1.0*)

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...s-house-87298/
Recall a non lucid dream = 3 points
Recall a fragment = 0.5
Wbtb resulting in not lucidity = 1 point
Total = 4.5 points

I hated sleeping in this room at my grandma's it was hard to fall asleep at both instances, though I'm still having those feelings that I'm getting better and better. I feel I've improved a lot over the past week or so.

----------


## Sensei

My phone is dead. Like dead dead. I don't know how this will effect me going forward. I am gonna be traveling to America tomorrow and without my phone... I don't know how often I will have my laptop. I might get a phone in a few days though, but I also might not. So I will do my best to update, but I have no idea what that will look like.

----------


## dolphin

*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



*dream 1*-I was on a roller coaster, an inverted shuttle coaster. First it went backwards from the station up a lift hill on a vertical track a couple hundred of feet high. the train dropped, went through the station and up another vertical track a couple hundred of feet high before going backwards again up the other vertical track dropped down to the station.

*dream 2*-I was the top of a lift hill on a roller coaster, which seemed to be supported by clouds. Next thing I remember, I got back to the station, but apparently I got off at the wrong place, because the ride operator told me to wait for the next train because they were making me ride the coaster again.  




2 dreams-2 points
go to an amusement park-3 points

night 2 total-5 points

----------


## DoctorFoxy

*Spoiler* for _DJ_: 




Dream1:
Im at my hometown and Im elected as king fuhrer bradley, I get to choose some abilities and have to change because someone told me to, then i go to the church and fight a ton of monsters.




1x non LD = 1

TOTAL = 1

----------


## NyxCC

July 6th
1 LD/DILD/1 NDL/2 Frags = 10/5/1/1= 17 points

July 7th
3NLDs/3 frags = 4.5 points

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nyx...enguins-87301/

Surprisingly, I got an increase in recall once making the effort to recall. It was the weekend, but let's see if the comp effect continues.

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/7 Dreams: 7/7 Dream #1

Non- Lucid:                                                           1
Summer Special Task - Walk on a trail in a forest:    3

Total for the night: 4

*Grand Total: 4*


New Personal Dream Goals:

Experience the essence of Summer
Experience the essence of Fall
Experience the essence of Winter
Experience the essence of Spring

Old Personal Dream Goals:

Walk through the Golden Gate

----------


## zelcrow

Sunday, July 7th, 2019


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 



Dream 1(fragment):
Someone thought I had broken my arm in my dream. I can't remember any surrounding details.\

Dream 2 (fragment):
I remember seeing Jason and Jeff Stevens. Jason looked as he did when he was a teenager. I said his name to him. 

Dream 3:
I am in my car and Audrey walks up trying to get in. I lock the doors and she's trying really hard to open them. I am on the phone with mom but I end up calling the police. I had trouble dialing 911 the first time and had to open up the phone app again. I'm trying to hide that I am calling 911 by holding the phone down below the window and closer to the door. I eventually get them on the phone and I'm telling them someone is breaking into my car as we speak. I don't know where I am parked, though, so I am trying to pull up Google Maps. I pull it up and I press the "my location" button. She starts getting the window down at this point.  But I'm still yelling for her to get away.  She ends up in the car. We drive over to Jeff Steven's place.  For some reason, they have bought and given me a brand new refrigerator. They were pulling the plastic sheet off of the front. I remember feeling thankful but also a little uncomfortable with the idea. When I got there it was a black refrigerator that's wasn't too large. I thought I could fit it into the refrigerator space on 128 Nicholas Street. Jeff's mom was there too. Jeff pulled out a video camera and was filming Audrey I think. Once he set it down I picked it up and started going through the contents. Once he notices I am looking through the video camera, he takes it back from me.  The layout of Jeff's house looks different to me than in waking life. 




Points:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 1.0
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 1.0
TOTAL:  2.0

----------


## RelicWraith

Not much today.


*Spoiler* for _July Competition 2019 - Night 2_: 




*Scrap 1*
  	 Walking through a steel corridor. Various Steven Universe characters popped in and out, including Yellow Diamond. They each made sudden demands of me, much to my frustration.

*Scrap 2*
  	 Vaguely recall being at my job.

*Dream 1*
  	 Watching the film What's Eating Gilbert Grape. I supposedly watched this before (I've really only seen a few clips of it). In addition to having trouble with Arnie, an older brother (or cousin?) of Gilbert also made life hell for him. This starts when his "cousin" steals a vehicle owned by Gilbert's girlfriend's family. Later, the cousin hits Gilbert hard enough to give him a concussion. While Gilbert was in a daze, the cousin drags him in a party, where he frames a photo of Gilbert "cheating" with another girl. Cue friction between Gilbert and his girlfriend. Later, something about the cousin finally getting arrested for his misdeeds.

*Scrap 3*
  	 Something about computer problems.

*Dream 2*
  	 Wandering the hallways of a highschool. I go into a bathroom, but was told by security to vacate the area immediately. Staff members were investigating something or other, and sealed all restrooms to do so. Cloaking myself, I sneak off at a (much larger than normal) bathroom within the lower levels. Teachers were scurrying around in panic. Oddly, the place was rather clean. Anyway, the assistant principal, a suave looking guy with a buzzcut, seemed to almost be aware of my presence.b I slink away to some stairs oddly placed in the center of the room.

Cut to a courtyard, overcast sky visible above the blue canopies covering the pathways. A patch of land was surrounded by pits, accessible via rusted steel panels. On there was locked cellar. False memories "reminded" me that monsters dwelled below. I "knew" that I was one of the only people allowed down there.

  	 Just then, I was knocked hundreds of yards away from the school in a wilderness site. A vampire ( one with bone white skin and grey spiky hair, and dressed in a leather treanchcoat and high boots) was responsible. He gloated on about being the strongest in the world, and dared me to go all out on him. I explode into the form of a dragon, an innocuous looking serpentine creature, yet one I was sure was immune to psychic assaults. Figured the vampire would rely on such. Indeed, he seemed rather exasperated.

*Dream 3*
  	 In a fantasy world. I'd gathered a merry band of unseemly types to assist me in various schemes. We operated from an outpost in the middle of dangerous wilderness. By then, we'd gained a name for ourselves as saboteurs and mercenaries. Now, we were moving towards conquest. Our current mark was a dark fortress occupied by goblins and demons. A Dwarf Fortress interface revealed a map of the known land, as well as estimated positions of active agents. One such agent arrived, and revealed a previously unmarked town in the south-east. It was as if the town just sprung up overnight. I send someone to investigate this unusual place further.




Fragments (3) - 1.5 points
Non-LD (3) - 3 point

Flight(Non-LD) - 1 point
Invisibility (Non-LD) - 1 point
Transformation (Non-LD) (Dragon) - 1 point
Command DC (Non-LD) (Command Agent) - 1 point

Sub-Total: 8.5
*Total: 31*

----------


## 13WAR08T

8th July 2019:

Recall a full non-lucid dream: 1
Recall a non-lucid fragment:  0.5
Recall a non-lucid dream for three consecutive nights:  3
TOTAL: 4.5



Grand Total: 19

----------


## Saizaphod

night 3
2 dreams - 2 points
2 fragments - 1 point
wbtb - 1 point
NLD Discover a new life-form/species_(glowing space-seacucumber)_ - 2 points

Comp Total: 1 + 6 = 7 points

No ld this night, but no work tomorrow so I can sleep as long as I want and do as many wbtb's as I like

----------


## spellbee2

Night 1:
1 NLD, WBTB - 2 pts

Night 2:
2 NLD - 2 pts

Night 3:
2 NLDs - 2
Lucid (via DILD) - 10 + 5
Successful RC - 5
Fly - 4
Night 3 Total - 26

*Spoiler* for _Night 3 Lucid_: 



At my old house after a previous (unrecalled) dream. My clock says it's after 10am, and I'm worried that I'm late for work, but my watch says it's only 8. So I RCed and found I was dreaming. I spent a good amount of time stabilising to make sure this dream would last a while, including rubbing and licking my hands. I then start with some fairly easy dream control and try to fly. It's a little shaky at first, but I finally get the hang of it. I float around the room for a bit, and then fly downstairs and through a couple rooms. Mom is over at her desk talking to me fairly normally. I ask if she noticed that I'm flying, and she says not particularly. I demonstrate for her, and she seems fairly unimpressed. I then decide to explore somewhere else, so I start heading outside, where it looks like there's a huge storm coming. I decide to head to work to explore. I think about teleporting, but decide to run there since I know the route. During the run, the dream blurs out, and comes back on a scene of some grass along a path. I decide that this path is part of the parking lot at work, and sure enough, the camera zooms out to show my work building. I badge in like normal, but decide to take a different door inside to explore a bit. I pass by a few windows into this big factory area which seems to be off limits. So I jump out the window and fly around in the middle of it, swooping between obstacles and the like until I wake up.



Nights 1-3 Total: 30

Looks like this comp is already paying dividends - last night's lucid was the longest I've had in a few years.

----------


## LdForMe

I wasn't able to get much sleep last night due to personal reason's and I've woken up with a headache, so I can't remember any tangible pieces of anything. so 0 points today

----------


## DoctorFoxy

*Spoiler* for _Dream journal_: 




Dream 1
We come back home after a while and everything is dark so I grab my phone and turn on flashlight, everything is very vivid tho. We go inside and my dad is searching everywhere because some windows were left open and some things have moved so we suspect a thief. We search everywhere but find nothing. Im scared tho lol, so its almost 10 in the evening and I have school tomorrow so I go brush my teeth upstairs where there are also open windows. I look outside it and see a sort of mummy lying on the roof. Its a person hiding. I throw something at it but its not heavy enough to damage him and take a run for it but I locked the door. I quickly unlock and run as fast as I can downstairs where another burglar appears. After that its not xlear what happened.
Dream 2
Theres this blue dude like the one from guardians of the galaxy and U decide to fight with him but he wins, I manage to get out hurt pretty badly and I go hide in his "kingdom" so to say of scrap houses. And I go undercover there. Pretty cool guy made some futuristic games there but well. I then see him again, the right opportunity, I grab my guns and they are so vivid aswell and start unleashing tons of bullets at him. He doesnt even move and fades away because it was a hologram, the real him shoots me from the back. I go in third person view, Im dead and I see people carrying me around like I was a hero.
Dream 3
Theres this pretty girl and she decides to sit on the back of my bike and wants to go cycling. So I do that and we go from here to there lots of hills and its quite intensive. My memory connections to awake life are rather good tho. And we just cycle a lot till we arrive at her other friends.




3x non LD = 3
1x wbtb = 1
Recall any dreams over 3 consecutive nights = 3
TOTAL = 7

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/8 Dreams: 7/8 Dream #1

Non- lucid: 1

*Grand Total: 5*

----------


## dolphin

*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




*non-lucid dream*-I was playing golf with two other people on the tee of a par 3 hole. The first player hit their tee shot just over the green. The second player hit their tee shot on the green a few feet in front of the hole. I was about to hit my tee shot and I woke up.

*lucid dream*-I woke up and I tried to roll out of my body, which I was able to do so fairly easily. It was blurry and my body was heavy but I tired to make my way towards a pool that was outside. It was difficult to move my body and once I got to the edge of the pool, I couldn't move my body at all. I stayed there frustrated and trying to move until I woke up.




non-lucid dream-1 point
non-lucid dream 3 consecutive nights-3 points

first ld-10 points
dild-5 points
reality check-5 points

night 3 total-24 points
competition total-67 points

----------


## Dalcom

Night 3


*Spoiler* for _Competition DJ 7/8/2019_: 




1. I'm at a college campus, walking around the second floor. As I'm walking around I see a young blonde lady with glasses
walking in my direction. We make eye contact and I attempt to hold my gaze as a sign of contact, but she has a dark sneer on her face 
and looks like she's had a bad day so i keep walking. As I'm walking I notice that I keep veering towards the edges of the 2nd floor and begin 
to fear falling off, becoming anxious.  After a moment of anxiety however, _I stop...and question, Why am I being so anxious? 
Observe the feeling...I need to be calm..._ The dream becomes considerably more vivid and memorable.

2. In a computer lab, In my old chemistry professor's class. I'm looking at my computer trying to arrange the tabs in a way that makes it look 
like I'm doing a lot of work. so I can slack off  ::chuckle::  After a moment the professor hands out a test that's a small slip of paper with six questions, the first two questions are simple arithmetic, but difficult enough for me to want my calculator. I answer the first two questions and then the professor hands me a slip of paper that is a historical letter about some leader planning an invasion on a country. I'm supposed to use the letter to answer the four remaining questions.

3. (FRAGMENT) Was at my old childhood home. Something about staying up late to play video games with my brother. My mother was up watching TV in the living room.




Score for night 3
recall a non-lucid dream (_2.0_)
recall a non-lucid fragment (_0.5_)
recall a non-lucid dream over three consecutive days (_3.0_)
total for night 3 : (_5.5_)

----------


## LdForMe

Am I allowed to put dreams from naps down?

----------


## dolphin

> Am I allowed to put dreams from naps down?



Yes.

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...g-while-87315/

Recall a full non lucid dream = 1
Total = 1

----------


## 13WAR08T

9 July 2019

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 2
Help someone in need = 1
TOTAL = 3

Grand Total:  22

----------


## zelcrow

Monday, July 8th, 2019


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 



Dream 1:
I am at the gym. I have some food with me. I am on the rowing machine, go to another one. When I come back, the trainer, Derrick is there with a client. I was grabbing the things I had forgotten and he asked me to grab them even though I was obviously getting them. He seemed annoyed. There were more things to grab than I had originally set down. At some point, these two guys walk past and one says hello to Alex. He looks handsome and in pretty good shape. I ask her who he is and she says he is a guy from MC. I felt a little jealous or insecure. While moving my stuff from the spot, I end up carrying this long container, open on one side and I have to dispose of the grease in it. I take it past the office. They said I can just hold it in an upright and vertical position and it will pour into this little black box on the ground. I do that and the part where the goop goes in seems to spontaneously appear. I am having trouble holding and it moves to the right along the base and another smaller entrance for the goop to drain into appears. What's coming out is this goopy orange liquid. While I'm doing this, I notice that guy that said hello to Alex earlier sitting to my right. Once I am finished I walk back into the gym area. My mom and Helena are there. She is reprimanding Helena for being late. She was impersonating Helena's teachers saying, What time did Helena get here? Oh, ten minutes after 4:00? And things like that. She was telling her she needed to get serious and be punctual because it was her job. It almost was feeling like Helena was dancing professionally now.

Dream 2:
I am at my mom's. Ashleigh is there. She is talking with mom and is wearing what looks like the top half of a wedding dress and the bottom half a more casual black dress. While they are talking I went up to her and did something like snipped part of the dress and then some material fell off of the front end. She seemed upset over it. I started walking her out of mom's into the yard and across the street. I am telling her I will take it somewhere and get it fixed. I have my arm around her waist. I want to be intimate with her. I put my other arm over her abdomen but want to slide it up to her chest. We make it to her car.

Dream 3:
I am standing in a public bathroom stall using the restroom. I realize I've been wiping my butt while standing for a while. I knew there was someone in the stall next to me. I looked on the ground and saw the guy's shadow coming into the stall I was in. I felt like I was being watched. It looked creepy but I also noticed the dreamlike quality of it and became lucid. I started to look at my hands to stabilize, but the dream faded.

Dream 4:  
I am walking outside on concrete. I realize I am dreaming because of the unfamiliar wide open scene. I start to look around. In front of me is a concrete wall, the top of which is concrete mixed with gravel. It is probably about four feet tall. Then I decide I want to increase the clarity so I rub my hands together and looks back and forth at the scene. I say" enhance lucidity" and "increase clarity." In this dream, my voice sounds clear and has a better effect. It looks increasingly vibrant and real. Beyond the wall are vivid dark green trees along the horizon for as far as I can see. I was positioned on elevated land; the trees are a good bit below where I'mpositioned. It looks beautiful. The view seems more panoramic than in real life. Also, my fovea seems to be increased as more of my visual field seems to be in focus somehow. I decide I want to jump over the wall and fly or soar. As I jump the wall, everything starts to turn black and I wake up.

Dream 5:
I'm walking down the hall of the gym towards the front area. I notice the lights are dim over where the vending machine is as if the fluorescent lights above are not on. This is my first lucidity cue. I think to myself, that's how lights might look if I were dreaming. I look at my hands and realize that I am dreaming! I look to my left once in the foyer and see Mr. Wyatt on a treadmill. I look at my hands. I start to unlock the front door to leave but I feel like I need to stabilize better. I then start saying "enhance lucidity" and try to rub my hands. At first, I think it is working but then the dream fades and I wake up. My voice seems thin and weak; I can't really hear myself. Rubbing my hands together did not produce a vivid sensation as it sometimes does.




Points:
Recall your first lucid dream of the night -10.0
Was introduced via DILD - 5.0
Perform a reality check (in 3 LDs) - 15.00
Subsequent lucid dreams - 10.0
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 2.0
Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights (as of yesterday) - 3.0
TOTAL = 45
(Total to date = 63.5)

----------


## Saizaphod

night 4
1 fragment - 0.5 points
LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
Fly - 4 points
Control an object - 5 points
Ask for advice - 5 points
(old) Hear music in the whole dream scene - 10 points


Comp total - 7+39.5 = 46.5 Points


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 




I begin seeing a dream scene of me walking in some greyish corridor, and little by little the scene gets more vivid and grounded. I know I'm transitioning and before I know it I'm there in person completely. -> I'm then on top of hill on a street at some American-looking suburban area. I see two guys walking near by and I ask them, if they can see a yellow door behind me, to which they say yeah, there indeed has appeared a door behind me. The frame is halfway sunken to the ground and the door itself is hanging loose. I pull the thing out of the ground ignoring physics by how it just slides up as if it wasn't even touching the asphalt. The two guys hold it steady and inspect it while I briefly use telekinesis to re-attach the door to the frame. There is another door besides us well but I ignore it. The guys then start opening the working door, but it leads no where. I take an "exhilirating breath", you know the type where you go "huf huf huf!" before doing something intense, and go at the door knowing there now would be a new scenery behind it. The guys are opening it again and there's a downwards-looking beach view. I go through it and appear at the beach. I reappear back at the street tough. I then look over to the distance and see a blurry view of a pyramid and the Sphinx at the suburban area. I take of flying downwards the road towards the place, keeping my altitude near to the ground to keep the dream steady and make the view more sharp. I begin flying higher and a little faster as the dream gets filled with this booming electric rock song. There might have been some giant creatures nearby, but I can't recall. I soon get to the pyramid and rise all the way up to the tip at some 100m/300ft. I look at the scenery with no fear of the height. I see the top of the head of the Sphinx which is oddly red. It's also a lot bigger than the real one. 




Finally got a good attempt in. Thats the part I can remember, there was a segment before and after it as well. _Might_ have visited another planet too.

Question
do we get points for_ object_ summoning and teleportation like in previous comps?

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Night 1

NLD - 1 pt

Night 2

NLD - 1 pt

Night 3

NLD - 1 pt
WBTB - 1 pt

Total - *4 pts*

----------


## dolphin

night 4
wbtb-1 point





> do we get points for_ object_ summoning and teleportation like in previous comps?



No. The reason for this is that dream control applies to non-lucid dreams in this competition. Object summoning and teleportation are common in non-lucid dreams, so I think this would result in common non-lucid dreams being worth too many points.

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...-dreams-87318/

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 3
Help someone in need= 1
Total= 4

----------


## RelicWraith

Spoot for Night 3. Think I picked up well enough this time.


*Spoiler* for _July Competition 2019 - Night 4_: 




*Scrap 1*
Watching clips of Mortal Kombat. There was a stage fatality where Shao Kahn (or his statue; it was never made clear) became giant, and stomped on the losing opponent.

WBTB 1

*Dream 1*
  	 FA's in bed. I get interrupted from sleep by various housemates. Later, the "ghost" of mom (explicitly a ghost, despite her being more than alive IRL) startled me awake with a bullhorn. This convinced me there was an ongoing emergency. Transition. My siblings and I are fleeing out of a hotel out into a terrible night storm. Apparently, we were getting chased by zombies.

WBTB 2

*Dream 2*
  	 Law and Order dream. The latest suspect, an aged actor with curly brown hair and obvious signs of facial surgerym is arrested for murder. In arraignment, his attorney contests the charge stands on shaky circumstantial evidence. Later, the actor somehow flees from custody, but is recaptured within hours. 

*Scrap 2*
  	 Something about Seinfeld.

*LD 1*

  	 In an upscale highrise apartment in New York City, the streets of Manhattan below a cloudy dusk sky. A supposed friend of mine was there, a short Indian (ie from India) man wearing a pink collared shirt and khakis. He points to an alleyway directly below, claiming that, despite being sunset, the sun shone there as if it were early afternoon. I glance at the cloudy sunset, down there, and back again, and agree. Cue awareness.

  	 I start mentally narrating my actions. I take one last look at the sunset, then jump straight out the window. The dream hangs for a second. Took a moment to stabilize things. Got shunted miles away from the borough over a dockyard. It was a rough landing, but I get up no worse for wear.

  	 That apartment building was right behind me. I direct my 'friend' to jump after me. He was reluctant, though my promises of safety barely convinced him. The man jumped down, but unlike what was promised, he ends up mangling both his legs. I just stood him up, dusted him off, and he was good as new.

  	 Next, I raise a huge wall of water from the sea. I thought to make a tidal wave, but really wasn't up to hurting people.  I try thinking of other things to do, but draw a blank. Such listlessness collapses the dream.




Fragments(2)  - 1 point
Non-LD (2) - 2 points
WBTB (2) - 2 points

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

Summer Special Task (Watch Sunset) (LD) - 15 points
Help DC (Heal Injury) (LD) - 4 points
Control object/DC (Raise Water) - 5 points

Sub-Total: 43.5
*Total: 75*

EDIT: Recalled a fragment later in the day. Points adjusted.

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/9 dreams: 7/9 Dream #1 7/9 Dream #2

Non-Lucid (x2): 2
3 Consecutive nights: 3

Total: 5

*Grand Total: 10*

----------


## zelcrow

Tuesday, July 9th, 2019


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 



Dream 1:
I was at Kroger. There were these two girls there by the checkout line, both a little younger than me. I noticed them and look their way a little. Then I am walking down towards the alcohol aisle and one of them was suddenly there and walked past me. I looked at the beer where she was standing and on the other side of the aisle (not positioned like in real life), there was a large selection of wine. I walked to the back of the store by the dairy aisle. I think I was looking for something at that point.

Dream 2:
I was in the apartment at the valley. I had this device and was doing something to my teeth. It had two springs on it about the size of springs that are inside of pens. Somehow one of the springs got caught in between my bottom front teeth. I pulled it out but it was difficult. I was trying to get the spring back to where it belonged. It got lodged between my bottom two front teeth again. It was a lot harder to get out this time so I went to the bathroom. When I finally got it out there was a bigger gap between my crowded teeth. It hurt when I was taking it out, or felt really uncomfortable at least. Then I pushed my tooth a little with my tongue and realized it was really loose and wiggling. I pushed it again and it just fell out. It fell into the sink and it almost went down the drain. It seemed to shrink considerably in size to about half the size of my normal tooth as this was happening. I caught it before it was down the drain. The drain stopper was semi-closed so that helped too. I decided to wash it out. When I started rinsing it with water it got much larger than it had originally been, maybe twice the size of my actual tooth. There was a lot of blood in the tooth. It was more hollow than I was expecting. I looked at my face in the mirror a couple of times and checked out the spot in the center where my tooth was missing. I'm thinking to myself how I can bring it up to Alex without upsetting her too much. I'm planning to go to the dentist the next day and see if they can put it back in. I look in the mirror again at the red gummy hole where my tooth was. It seems visually realistic.




Points:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 2.0
Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - 5.0
TOTAL = 7
(Total to date = 70.5)

----------


## 13WAR08T

10th July 2019

Recall a non-lucid dream = 2
Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights = 5
TOTAL = 7

Grand Total: 29

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...nea-pig-87326/
Also one thing I noticed, but forgot to put down in the DJ as that, I've noticed that my dreams are becoming a lot more vivid

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 3.0
Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights = 3.0
Be in a city full of people (old personal goal, non-lucid) = 2.0
would saving that talking hamster count as helping someone in need? ::chuckle:: 
total = 8.0

----------


## RelaxAndDream

do I have to journal all dreams here or just the lucids?

07.07
4 dreams - 4 points 
1 fragment - 0,5 points 

08.07.
4 dreams - 4 points 
1 fragment 0,5 points 
Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - 3 points 

09.07.
4 dreams - 4 points 
1 fragment 0,5 points 

10.07
3 dreams - 3 points 

20,5 points total

----------


## dolphin

Saving a talking hamster counts as helping someone in need.

I see people missing bonus points in their counts. 

The bonus points for recalling any non-lucid dream for 3 consecutive nights applies as well on the 4th consecutive night any non-lucid dream is recalled. 
The bonus points for recalling any non-lucid dream for 5 consecutive nights applies as well on the 6th consecutive night any non-lucid dream is recalled. 

The same applies for lucid dreams recalled for the same number of consecutive nights.


*Spoiler* for _ld_: 



I woke up and I tried to roll out of my body, which I was able to do, serving as my reality check. I went outside with an intention to summon a pool with dcs. I summoned a crowded pool. I approached it and looked for a dc to play a game with. I picked one near the edge and jumped in the pool to approach them. They gave me a big hug and asked me if I wanted to play a game. I asked which one and they said ping pong. I wanted to play something faster and ended up waking up. 




ld-10 points
wild-5 points
reality check-5 points
summon dc-5 points

night total-25 points

----------


## Dalcom

Night 4


*Spoiler* for _Competition DJ 7/8/2019_: 




1. I'm watching some guy play a video game, I think it was called "mario maker". Him and his friends are playing
a level together. After the guy wins, he decides to play by himself and goes looking for secrets around the level, finding 
a tiny little forest that shrinks his character when it approaches.

2. (Fragment) I'm watching spider-man webbing through the air. He has rocket boots.




Night 4 Points:
recall a non-lucid dream (*1.0*)
recall a non-lucid fragment (*0.5*)
recall a NLD over 3 consecutive nights, current combo of four (*3.0*)
Night 4 Total (*4.5*)


Night 5

*Spoiler* for _Competition DJ 7/9/2019_: 




1. My family and I decide to go out to eat, I decide to take a shower before we do. I notice the shower in our first bathroom is broken so I use the shower in the second bathroom. As I step out I remember I bought a spray that apparently makes you look fresher after taking a shower. Reading the label on the back of the bottle, I see one of the side effects is more vivid and memorable dreams, and think it odd...

2. Not going to write this one, it's NSFW

3. (FRAG) At my house, one of my brother's girlfriends which I haven't seen in a long time is over.

4. (FRAG) In highschool, watching out the window as everyone else is having fun during a free time period outside.

5. A woman and a man are talking about their favorite Rap stars, the woman says one of her favorites is a rapper named
"Think Drake". The dream jump-cuts to a stereo-typical rapper guy (shades, gold chain, etc..) at a table with all kinds of cereal boxes lined up. He announces that he's going to make a crispy desert for everyone out of them.




Night 5 Points:
recall a non-lucid dream (*3.0*)
recall a non-lucid fragment (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
recall a NLD over 5 consecutive nights, current combo of five (*5.0*) 
Night 5 Total (*10.0*)

----------


## dolphin

> do I have to journal all dreams here or just the lucids?



You don't have to journal dreams here that are non-lucid and that don't contain any extra completed tasks being claimed for points (completed personal goals, flying, ect.)

----------


## StaySharp

3 full dreams and 4 fragments over the past couple days, making a total of 5 points so far.

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/10 dreams: 7/10 Dream #1

Lucid: 10
WBTB: 2
Reality Check: 5
Fly: 4

Total: 21

*Grand Total: 31*

----------


## RelicWraith

Feel I got lucky on this one:

Spoiler for July Competition 2019 - Night 5

Fragments(2) - 1 point
WBTB (2) - 2 points

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

Help DC (Save people from giant) (LD) - 4 points
Control object/DC (Close Portal) (LD) - 5 points
Cause disaster (Earthquake) (LD) - 10 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Time travel (Rewind time) (LD) - 10 points

Sub-total: 51 points
*Total: 126 points*

----------


## zelcrow

I don't remember any dream from last night.  I had to wake up super early and get on the road.  I noticed the post saying some of us had missed points.  If it still counts at this point I missed putting down my 3.0 point for my 4th night of consecutive non-LD recall.

Points:
Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - 3.0
TOTAL = 3.0
(Total to date = 73.5)

----------


## LeaoLouro

OK, I haven't posted in a while but have two days worth of points:
2019/07/09:
3 fragments = 1.5 points
1 WBTB = 1 point
Night Total: 2.5

2019/07/10:
1 dream = 1 point
1 WBTB = 1 point
Night Total: 2

*
Competition Total*: 5 points

----------


## Sensei

two days worth of points. 
2 dreams = 2 points
normal dreams each night for three nights = 3 points
fly = 1 point
control object DC = 1 point
help DC in need = 1 point

one dream I don't feel like typing up, unless I need to. Other dream I was with my bro in law, playing some basketball, he wanted some help with his spaceship, so I helped him with it. Then we got into a space suit, I worked the space suit so that it wasn't actually using oxygen. We used his "spaceship", but it was actually a hovership. We went from house to house in the neighborhood and showed them all the lunar one floating around, lots of parties and things like that, people seemed to really love it.

Traveling across the world is no joke you guys, thankfully was able to get a normal dream each night.

----------


## Fakeomni

First post, 
didn't have any lds so far.
1 WBtb everyday. One dream everyday (occasionaly 2-3, but didn't dj most of them and I don't count fragments)
so 10 points

----------


## DoctorFoxy

This is an update of the past 3 nights:
Night1

*Spoiler* for _DJ1_: 



Dream1
Im at some sort if hotel and theres a giant swimming park we cant go to so I go swimming inside. I just swim for a while there.
Dream2
Im doing army training with some of my friends but its at my school.
Dream3
I play minecraft with a couple of friends and I open a portal where we go inside and now were in a modded version thats extremely hard and at the end I make some enemies who I fight with and end up getting stabbed with a raeor blade and die.
Fragment1 and 2
Im just playing in the orchestra but I forgot my clarinet.
And someone asks me why Im buying bread from a certain baker rather than another.




3x non LD = 3
1x wbtb = 1
2x fragment = 1
TOTAL = 5

Night2

*Spoiler* for _DJ_: 



2 parties:
1st party, Im from the security and I arrive early, some people cause trouble and I have to fight with them, I then also go look somewhere in the back where a concert is going on for some reason, and at the end it turns out the owners of the tavern were broke. Im with my bike so I already go to the next party but first sit a little with my friends and relax. Then meet some other guys I know and go cycle. The code on my bikes lock has changed but I somehow know what it should be. I arrive at the second party and its at a skiing slope. Everyones already there, I park my bike and all of a sudden everyone is cheering. The sun is rising, at 4 am which is peculiar. Then I go on fighting with some bad guys again and sit with my friends. I also fall down one of the skiing slopes onto ice which was scary but one of the staff people comes to get me.

Fragment:
Me, my brother and my grandpa are in a cool town in italy and were in the little back alleys with a lot of shady people and we buy drinks there.




5 consecutive nights non LD = 5
1 non LD = 1
1wbtb = 1
1 fragment = 0,5
TOTAL = 7,5

Night3

*Spoiler* for _DJ_: 




Dream1
Im playing a game where we have to invade and kill enemies but we keep getting killed by the end wave which are snipers, after a bit of that I get teleported and spawned in the middle of the city where I have to run away from the cops because I still have a gun and I cant possibly explain it all.




1 non LD = 1
TOTAL = 1


GRAND TOTAL over the 3 nights = 13,5

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...ivid-ld-87331/

First LD of the night = 10.00
DILD = 5.0
WBTB= 2.0
Perform a reality check = 5.0
Help someone in need = 4.0
Walk on a trail in a forest = 15.00
Total = 41 ::banana:: 

I knew I was close to an LD. This is even more motivation to practice harder. I didn't get an ld on my birthday. But right after. So hey I accept.

wait I also had a non lucid. So
Recall a full non-lucid = 1 
Do so in 3 consecutive nights (4th night) = 3
So it's actually 45 ::lol:: 

I remembered this a few hours in the day while reviewing my dream. Too be in a city full of DC's, which is a old personal goal that I've completed once. So that would be 10 extra points. Turning it into 55.

----------


## Dalcom

Night 6

Recall a NLD (*4.0*)
Recall a NLD Fragment (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
Recall a NLD over five nights (*5.0*)
Night 6 Total (*11.0*)

----------


## dolphin

wbtb-1 point

*Spoiler* for _ld_: 




ld- I woke up and did my reality check of trying to roll out of my body, which worked. I went outside and saw an open concrete area with a few dcs walking around. I tried to summon a pool by jumping while pretending I was jumping into a pool, which worked. A dc asked how I did it and I told her, the ground raising back up in the process. I tried to create the pool again, but had less success. I woke up.



ld-10 points
dild-5 points
reality check 5 points

night total-21 points
competition total-114 points

----------


## Saizaphod

night 5
3 dreams - 3 points
wbtb - 1 point
_sub total - 4_

night 6
2 dreams - 2 points
wbtb - 1 points
_sub total - 3 points_

Comp Total - 46.5+4+3= 53.5 points

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/11 dreams: 7/11 Dream #1

Non- lucid: 1

Total: 1

*Grand Total: 32*

----------


## zelcrow

Thursday, July 11th, 2019


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 



I'm riding in what looks like a long, slender rectangle pulled by horses.  I am with other people doing this, but I can no longer recall who they are. While riding once we go off of a ledge and down a hill I think at a fast speed. I think I was nervous or excited by it.  I end up around these other people. I go back to Katrinka's and get her dad to get in this contraption with me. I pull up and I'm getting the stuff in place for us to go. He comes out. A neighbor calls him and offers another sled for free. We are figuring out how to maneuver the thing.




Points: 
Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
TOTAL = 1.0
(Total to date = 74.5)

----------


## spellbee2

Nights 4-6:

Awful recall. No dreams, despite a WBTB on night 4 and night 6.

Nights 1-6 Total: 32

----------


## Saizaphod

night 7 
1 dream - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 points
2 wbtbs - 2 points
nld (new) meet beerus and whis - 3 points
nld buy something(nunchaka with a rope, from whis)- 1 point
nld help someone in need(stopping a bully from beating up birds with his rope-nunchaka)  - 1 point

Comp Total - 53.5+8.5=62 points

----------


## 13WAR08T

Thursday 11th July 2019

Recall a non-lucid dream fragment (x3) = 1.5
Fly = 1
TOTAL = 2.5
Grand Total:  31.5

Friday 12th July
Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1
Recall a non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights = 7
TOTAL = 8

Grand Total: 39.5

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Night 4

NLD - 1 pt

Night 5

NLD - 1 pt
WBTB - 1 pt

Night 6

NLD - 1 pt
WBTB - 1 pt

Total -* 5 pts*

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...d-dream-87338/
Recall a full non lucid dream = 1.0
Recall a full non lucid over five consecutive days = 5.0
Fly = 1.0
Transform/shapeshift = 1.0
Help someone in need = 1.0

In the successful personal goals cap. Does it mean that if you do your personal goal non lucid three times. That you can't do it 3 times lucid? So it's capped at 3 even if you didn't do it lucid at all or is just capped at 3 for non lucids and you can still do 3 for lucids.

----------


## Sensei

I had 6 non lucid dreams and 6 wbtbs last night. typing up would be a lot of work. 
9 points for last night. I didnt sleep the night before. tonight should be the night for lucids again, surprised I didnt get any last night.

----------


## dolphin

> In the successful personal goals cap. Does it mean that if you do your personal goal non lucid three times. That you can't do it 3 times lucid? So it's capped at 3 even if you didn't do it lucid at all or is just capped at 3 for non lucids and you can still do 3 for lucids.



No, that shouldn't be the case. I'll make the points per personal goal achievable for points a maximum of 3 times non-lucid and a maximum of 3 times lucid.

----------


## Dalcom

*Spoiler* for _Competition DJ Night 7_: 




1. I'm at my college, I just finished my classes for the day so I'm heading to the parking lot where my car is.
A friend of mine (we'll call him "T") from middle school texts me on my phone saying that all UPS workers have to unload some trucks that have appeared on the far end of the college. I meet up with T on the way to the trucks on the far end. Once we get there, I see several, about ten, long white semi trucks lined up one after the other around a parking lot. I sigh and shake my head but then suddenly come to the realization that I don't work at UPS anymore! I must be dreaming!I attempt to do something about it, but the dream ends almost immediately after. 




Recall a non-lucid fragment (*0.5*)
Recall first LD (*10.0*)
LD introduced through DILD (*5.0*)
LD introduced through WBTB (*2.0*)
Night 7 Total (*17.5*)

I was thinking about considering my new personal goal "break current dry spell" as completed and giving myself the points for it, but after thinking about it, I feel it isn't really a valid goal for the competition as it essentially counts as "have a lucid dream" from the competition goals, so out of fairness I'll just leave it out.

----------


## DoctorFoxy

*Spoiler* for _DJ_: 




Fragment:
Im just at some indoor theme park at night and decide to go on a rollercoaster with a friend.
Dream: 
Im fighting bosses as scar from FMAB but Im called razor and we do the boss fight twice, it takes a while as we have to figure out the Bosses pattern and were only level 1




1x fragment = ,5
1x dream = 1
1x wbtb = 1
non LDs over 7 consecutive nights = 7

TOTAL = 14

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/12 Dreams: 7/12 Dreams #1 and #2

Non- lucid: 2

Total: 2

*Grand Total: 34*

----------


## zelcrow

Zero dream recall for today.  I'm blaming vacation drinking I did yesterday  ::rolllaugh::   Better luck tomorrow hopefully.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> do I have to journal all dreams here or just the lucids?
> 
> 07.07
> 4 dreams - 4 points 
> 1 fragment - 0,5 points 
> 
> 08.07.
> 4 dreams - 4 points 
> 1 fragment 0,5 points 
> ...







> Saving a talking hamster counts as helping someone in need.
> 
> I see people missing bonus points in their counts. 
> 
> The bonus points for recalling any non-lucid dream for 3 consecutive nights applies as well on the 4th consecutive night any non-lucid dream is recalled. 
> The bonus points for recalling any non-lucid dream for 5 consecutive nights applies as well on the 6th consecutive night any non-lucid dream is recalled. 
> 
> The same applies for lucid dreams recalled for the same number of consecutive nights.
> 
> ...



ok so i will correct my post. first time i have a computer and not only the phone so try to make use of it

night 2>07.07 

*Spoiler* for _NLD with flying_: 



i enter a shop and want to buy ketsup. guy is weird and seems to have lepra o something. i weight what i want to buy and give him the money. getting paranoid desinfect my hands. he plays music and switches randomly between the two speakers. i say i dont need more and switch the rooms. for some reason i step on him and start flying on him like on a carpet. it still feels ugly because he is still sick. there is also a pool with ugly stuff inside... 



fly 1 point

night 4> 09.07.
Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - 3 points 
wbtb 1 point

night 5> 10.07
Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - 5 points 
wbtb  1 point

night 6> 11.07

*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



i get up because i want to go to the toilet. the door now is a window and there is a sink infront of it. while open the window i break the sink a little. i climbing out and go down the stairs to find me a toilet, i look at or in a couch and notice how it gets weirder and weirder so i do a nosepinch and get lucid. i phase thru the wall find myself in an empty room there i phase thru the wall outside and approach a woman. i dance|hug her and we fly together up i start to do something adulty and wake up for real 




Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - 5 points 
Recall your first lucid dream of the night 10 points
Was introduced via DILD  5 points
Was introduced via WBTB 2 points
RC 5 points
Fly 4 points

night 7> 12.07
2 NLD 2 points
fragment 0,5 points
wbtb 1 point
Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - 7 points 


72 points total ??


ps no points for phasing anymore? in total there are less points for dreampowers and more for specific actions right?

----------


## dolphin

I agree we should get points for phasing through a solid object.

I made new categories for phasing through a solid object and for telekinesis effective as of 24 hours before this post.

That is true that there are there are less points for dreampowers and more for specific actions. I'm not sure what the intention behind this was. 

I borrowed this point structure from KarlaB18 because when trying to help another member who was interested in hosting a competition but wasn't sure how, I referred her to the most recently completed competition as an example, which had this point structure. I also told her that usually competitions have a score sheet, accidentally referring to spellbee2's competition structure. I didn't want to feel guilty for suggesting to host a competition in one way and hosting one a different way, so I'm hosting the competition in the way I suggested.

I'm fond of KarlaB18's score structure, but I admit that spellbee2 competition structure is more efficient and easier to host. While I do not regret using this point structure during this competition, I would go back to spellbee2's competition structure if I were to host one in the future.

----------


## RelicWraith

::sigh:: So much for consecutive dream bonuses...

On the one hand, I got dud for night 6. Insomnia hit like a Mother-Hubbard. At most, I could claim 1 point for WBTB (calculated below).

On the other hand...

July Competition 2019 - Night 7

Fragments(2) - 1 point
WBTB (3) - 3 points

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Old Personal Task (Create Artificial Lifeform) (Green-Glass Golem) (LD) - 10 points
Control object/DC (Golem) (LD) - 5 points
Breath Element (Smoke and Wind Breath) (LD) - 6 points
Summer Special Task (Walk Through Forest Road) (LD) - 15 points

Sub-total: 68 points
*Total: 194 points*

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...l-dream-87342/

Recall a full non-lucid dream= 1.0
Recall non-lucid dreams over 5 consecutive nights(night 6) = 5.0
Total = 6.0

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...l-dream-87342/

Recall a full non-lucid dream= 1.0
Recall non-lucid dreams over 5 consecutive nights(night 6) = 5.0
Total = 6.0

----------


## dolphin

I got 0 points on night 7 and a wbtb on night 8. I haven't had any luck with DEILD and haven't been motivated to write down dreams.

----------


## Sensei

3 failed wbtbs = 3 points
6 dreams = 6 points
1 successful wbtb = 2 points
lucid = 10 points
wild = 5 points
fly = 4 points
control object DC = 5 points
summon a miscelaneous DC = 5 points
personal goal (old, meet vixen) = 10 points

total for night = 50 points (first night for lucid in a row, second night of dreams in a row)

*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I lose complete track of my visuals, that doesnt happen very often. I am in the bed again, this doesn't feel right. I am not in the correct spot, as soon as I notice this, I push up away from the bed. I still have my eye mask on but can see. I take it off. I fly up, I see part of the mall, I pull out my phone and send a message to vixen to meet me at the mall. I fly there and I sense someone flying behind me. It looks like vixen looked last time I saw her, but she is much too pleasant, she doesn't feel like her. I ask her to show me how fast she can fly to prove it is her, and I slow her down, she stops completely in mid air and fly around her a few times. I then fly down to the ground, ignoring her. she keeps flying with me. I lock her up using a quick circle lock and attach it to her using attention and connect it to the wall with attention. then I make a key and lock the attention to that. so it wont break unless I lose the key. Suddenly, a blur goes past me, I flip around back and follow it. It is fast, I try to slow it down, but that doesn't work, I speed up and go insanely fast to catch up, I end up running into her and we both land on the ground right outside the mall. Her clothes are all tattered "what are you doing wearing clothes like that?" I ask her. she shrugs. "I just haven't thought about it much lately, been too busy" She smiles at me, first time I have seen her smile ever, she is so pretty, and going past that rbf she has a lot of the time makes it so nice when she smiles. Her clothes change instantly from being tattered and old into being some normal clothes. We head into the mall. I dont actually remember what happened next. hahahaha

----------


## Saizaphod

night 8
3 dreams - 3 points
2 fragments - 1 point
wbtb - 1 point
nld Help someone in need(helping a dying man) - 1 point
nld Sell something(a room for a hostel guest) - 1 point
Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - 7 points

Comp Total - 62+14= 76 points

----------


## DoctorFoxy

I frogot my dream when I wanted to write it down...

1x wbtb = 1
TOTAL = 1

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmm... Shouldn't have stayed up so late...

*July Competition 2019 - Night 8*

Fragment - 0.5 point
WBTB - 1 points

Sub-total: 1.5 points
*Total: 195.5 points*

----------


## zelcrow

Saturday, July 13th, 2019


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 



Dream 1(fragment):
I'm in a grocery store trying to find this girl I walked past. There's this other lady there too that used to own the place.

Dream 2:
I'm on Cain Ridge Road near Cain Ridge Drive. I see Caleb. He pulls up trying to stop this guy. The guy is on the ground on his stomach and this other guy is pulling his hair back so hard his spine popped several times. His hair was fairly long, long enough to put into a ponytail. It was a light brown or blond color. I said I didn't think that was a good way to do that. Then a car - maybe a mustang - pulled up and almost slid into him. The guy started walking away. He had blood on his face. This girl walked up to follow him but he turned around once they were in the Methodist parking lot and kicked her in the ribs and she fell over. I was watching from a perspective slightly above what was going on.

Dream 3:
Knew this woman who cut hair. She was in this multistoried building. I was looking for her when a storm started. Lightning started and it electrocuted her partner while inside of the building. She had just gotten the job that she wanted too. I started trying to desperately avoid someone or something. When I saw her again after her partner was dying, I mentioned I had just gotten my hair cut but regretted saying that because it reminded her.




Points:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 2.0 
Recall a non-lucid fragment  - 0.5
WBTB not resulting in lucidity - 1.0
TOTAL = 3.5
(Total to date = 78.0)

----------


## Saizaphod

night 9
1 dream - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 points
wbtb - 1 point
nld Sell something(Our copied version of a manga book, online) - 1 point
nld See a part of a movie in a theater(Avengers 5 with my brother?) - 3 points
nld Help someone in need(A security guard looking for the owner of a doughnut) - 1 point_(3/3 points collected)_
nld Partial transform(into a hobbit goblin) - 0.5 points

Comp total: 76+8= 84 points

I had 9hours of sleep and a good shot but didn't get one, had a 45min dream though which gave a lot points with it's themes! Getting another shot tonight because no work tomorrow.

----------


## Sensei

only part way through the night rn. Just gonna write this here so I don't lose it. 
already done 3 failed wbtbs = 3 points
one successful = 2 points
3 dreams = 3 points
First lucid = 10 points
WILD = 5 points
semi total = 23 points
talking to someone online about vild and decided to retry some VILD during the night. I forced a way more waking state on myself and it cause me to be able to VILD, but in about 5 attempts, I was able to do it once, not as great of success rate as my day VILD, but 20% for now for WILD at night is pretty par, so I will be treating this as the very beginning starter ability and see if I can get my VILD to be good throughout the whole of life. 


*Spoiler* for _VILD_: 



I am laying in bed. imagining things. Can't seem to imagine something solid. A full scene keeps passing away from me. I do more relaxation and follow a soft ball. I am watching it fly through the air, this seems to be similar to the right mindset as daytime, but it will cause a much more random dream than daytime. I keep following it... about a minute later I pass by some of the giants from the previous dream while inside the mall. One of them says "It is nice when someone is about the height of your fist", I turn because of them talking and because I realize that the dream just fully formed. smacked right in the face.  I walk away from them and realize that the dream is slipping away. I recenter my attention, but the pain in my face seems to be focusing me on waking. I try to deild back and am unsuccessful.




I'll be back later with the nights final points.

I'm back, and it is later. 
I had another 
WILD = 5 points
old personal goal (vixen 2/3) = 10 points
fly = 4 points
buy something = 3 points
discover a new species = 10 points
fully phase through solid object = 5 points
shapeshift = 6 points
semi total = 42 points

*Spoiler* for _VILD #2_: 



I am floating over the house I am in. I flash over to the mall, I can feel a fast presence behind me, I drop before it hits me and I am dragged to the ground. I am face to face with Vixen, a smile on her face from side to side, a rare sight, she seems much happier now than she used to be. I drop through the ground and push her into it. leaving her in the ground, stuck and me floating a few feet above the ground. She breaks through the ground. 
"how do you do that?" she asks.
"It just is the truth, you know that." She laughs a little. 
We walk into the mall. I see people all around, I push a little in and make sure to push past and into the true part of the mall. I am surrounded by amazing sights of magic and dream control. I see an amazingly huge jellyfish creature. it costs 200$ to touch it. I pay for me and vixen and we head to the jellyfish, the tentacles moving from place to place, I reach out and a white tentacle comes from behind the pink ones and touches me, it jolts an incredible feeling through me and I burst out laughing, me and vixen are both laughing as we leave. 
We went to about 10 stores, I don't really feel like typing it up, we also looked for witches for a bit by transforming ourselves into old men, but we didn't find any. Then we found a shop for gates to other realms, I think it was called compressed realms, or found realms. We bought a set of two nests that go to the same place. a little egg on the inside. I put it in my inventory and she makes hers disappear as well. 




new personal goal - go inside the new realm inside the nest
total total = 65 points
second night of lucids in a row, third night of dreams, so I guess *68 points.*

----------


## Fakeomni

Still one wbtb every day, I had 3 dreams one day, 2 the other and 1 2 times
I forgot to add the streak bonus points. so +15
3wbtbs = 3
6 dreams = 6
streak bonus = 15
total from before was 10
Total points = 34

----------


## dolphin

2 wbtb-2 points
full non-lucid dream-1 point
flying-1 point
help someone in need-1 point

*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




*dream*-I was given a small motorized glider and told to fly to a nearby airport to help some people. I flew up in the air but I had trouble flying high and people were trying to help me.

*ld*-I was watching the replay of an american football game and noticed a player had crossed the endzone for a touchdown but purposely went back a few yards and didn't dispute the call. I asked a dc why this was and he said something about a northern goal and a home-field advantage. I thought this was interesting and I looked for my pen and paper to write down my dream, at which point I realized I was dreaming. I still looked for something to write down the dream and woke up.

*ld*-I woke up and noticed I could see some hypnagogia, a cartoon chicken walking. I watched it and I noticed I was in a dream, in a sort of industrial area by an amusement park. I summoned a folded map of the amusement park and tried to open it but had trouble opening it and woke up. 



ld-10 points
dild-5 points
ld-5 points

night total-30 points

----------


## Dalcom

Night 8

Recall a NLD (*2.0*)
Recall a NLD Frag (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
Night 8 Total (*4.0*)


Night 9
Recall a NLD (*2.0*)
Recall a NLD Frag (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB (*2.0*)
Night 9 Total (*5.0*)

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...-dreams-87353/

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1.0
Recall a fragment = 0.5
Recall 7 consecutive non-lucid dreams =7.0
Total = 8.5

----------


## NyxCC

Well, the week turned nastier than expected and totally decimated my recall. Let’s see:

8th July (Comp day 3) - 1 frag = 0.5 points
9th July - 1 frag - 0.5 points
10 July no journalling/recall
11 July - 2 NLDs = 2 points
12 July no journalling/recall
13 July - 1 NLD, 1 frag = 1.5 points
14 July (comp day 9) - 3 frags, 2 Nlds = 3.5 points

Hope to manage more decent bed times next week, despite business as usual.

----------


## RelicWraith

This run makes up for yesterday.


*Spoiler* for _July Competition 2019 - Night 9_: 




*Scrap 1*
  	 At work.

*LD 1*

  	 WILD transition in bed. I waited a minute before taking action. I roll off into the Void, falling slowly at first, before I felt myself plummeting much faster than I'd prefer.I was then sliding at dizzying speeds through fairly wide aqueduct tunnels, the walls striped with long, green and brown triangular stone tiles. I slowed down a bit to try a few tasks, without luck. The tunnel forks in two directions, one path straight, the other to the right. I opted the former. I stop near a slit. Outer space was visible outside. I flew up, phasied through the slit, and cruise through the cosmos. I made my way towards the brightest star.  A minute in, an asteroid field barred the way. I stopped to create an explosion around me. It was transparent, but nonetheless ripped the rocks to rubble. The dream collapsed after a minute more.

*LD 2*
Walking down a long hallway. Got aware. A sealed door was at the end, night sky visible through thick glass. Dream got unstable. Rubbed my hands, but that didn't work. DEILD re-entry within half a minute's time. It was now light outside. Tried phasing, but couldn't. I just opened the door. Went outside to the balcony of a small industrial building raised high above via steel support frames. I made a reality check for the heck of it. Then, I floated around the place. I kept addressing someone else, but I can't say who. After a minute, I lost control, and fell off a ledge. The dream collapsed shortly after.

*Scrap 2*
  	 Buying stocks from a supposedly world-famous broker. He was kinda a smarmy schmuck, but I trusted his advice.

*Scrap 3*
  	 Wandering in a urban area, going through a street beneath rail tracks.

*LD 3*

  	 FA in the floor of an empty apartment building. Aware from the start. I float up to the ceiling to rub it. A jerk above demanded I keep the noise down. Yet, he went on to have a party. I demanded likewise, only to be met with vulgarity. Oh, I see how it is. I thought of blowing up the lot of them. But first, tasks. I breathed out a gout of flame. Then, through telekinesis, I formed the fire into an orb, guided it slowly up through the ceiling, before finally "popping" it in those annoying neighbors' faces. An ongoing inferno buried their screams. I yelled back obscene words just to spite them. My ceiling soon caught fire as well, but I was long past the point of caring.

*LD 4*
  	 Wasn't quite sure where I was. More importantly, my right arm was getting gnawed on by a large figure! It was a hideous, big headed 4m Titan. Since I soon got aware, I affirmed having the strength to withstand its bite. While my arm was still in its mouth, I put it in a headlock, then slowly twisted its head around until its neck broke. But that didn't stop it. So, I kept going around several more times, snapping its neck out of its socket, but even this wasn't enough. Looks like wrestling it to death wasn't really an option. I held its teeth open, and pried myself out. As I did, the titan licked me. Ugh... The dream collapsed. DEILD re-entry. Rewind. This time, I pry myself off, then bounded off its head. I flew through grey skies to look for any sharp weapon. I soon arrived at the base of that same industrial building mentioned in Dream 2. Near some pipes hung a pair of estocs, of all things. I grabbed one, and leaped back to the direction I came from. I fast approached the Titan, its jaws opened in anticipation. I struck straight through its mouth, and punctured its nape true, killing it. I stood atop its dissolving corpse in triumph. But,  its bubbling, splashing remains were caustic. Burned like hell. The pain snapped me right out of the dream.




Fragments(3) - 1.5 points
WBTB (2) - 2 points
Buy Something (Stocks) (Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Full Phasing (LD) 5 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Breath Element (Fire) (LD) - 6 points
Telekinesis (Reshape/Move Fire) - 5 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Sub-total: 66.5 points
*Total: 262 points*

----------


## zelcrow

Sunday, July 15th, 2019


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 



Dream 1:
At the Valley and Alex had been gone on vacation. I had changed several things in her apartment. I changed some walls, had a hot water tank moved from a corner to a different spot. Changed the walls to a laminate. I changed the bathroom. I had this big bowl or old sink on the bathroom filled with some kind of liquid.

I knew Alex would be back home soon so I started to try and clean things up and I emptied out that old bowl or sink. Andre had helped me with the walls and water boiler. She made it back and didn't seem too bothered. She said she didn't like it better, though. She seemed disappointed by the walls where the water boiler was and didn't like where it had been moved to. The wall changed then and came out and was only as high as the hot water heater which is about waist high.

Sam from the Valley was around the corner. He had these girls with him. Alex and someone else was with me. We were in a hallway or something like one and sitting on a couch. They wouldn't come out and walk by. We were trying things to get them to. I started whistling Young and Beautiful and one of them peaked their head around and started saying the words. I started singing it then. I sang the first verse, chorus, second verse and chorus. They all came out and started walking and I knew Sam didn't like it. It felt nice to sing and to know that people were enjoying it.

Dream 2:
I am rock climbing with this kid and hoping not to fall. I am going higher at what seems like over 30 feet from the ground. I started falling and increased my hand grip on a tree on the outside of the rock wall to stop myself. It worked but it is painful to my hand because of the twigs and bark. I was still as high up on the rocks.  It was a steep wall of rock that became less steep once you're high enough. Finally, I'm going down because of the steepness. Once down I end up on a little road of dirt that looks like a clearing between the woods and an older man is walking three dogs. One is a big fluffy one. I say hello to him as I pass by. I wonder if he is suspicious of me.

Dream 3:
I'm in ERDC watching a video of what's supposed to be dream content on a big screen. During which, all of these people were seated and started watching. I think the lights were dimmed. A random guy was in the video as a DC. Then a DC from Dreamviews appeared and was kind of running turning and looking back at the camera, and then spinning in the air. When she started spinning in place in the air, over time she morphed into a different person. Her features became softer, rounded out in an odd looking way and then into a completely different lady. Then she became horizontal in the air and was slowly floating down. Somehow the clothes were separating from the body. While still horizontal, she becomes naked, but by the time she does her body has turned into that of a man. Slowly he submerged into the water and then comes back out. I didn't care for it. Alex was there in that moment. As it ended I started walking upstairs on the opposite end of the screen. This guy was starting to perform a song. He was playing piano and singing. He had a nasally voice but sounded okay. I didn't like it. It sounded like college rock to me. As he's playing the verse and it gets to the chorus, he stands up and kicks the piano bench back but the bench doesn't fall over. It just scoots a little and looks awkward. I walk up some stairs and go into a room which has a lot of merchandise. There are a lot of cords all over the walls for sale. You can only buy them if you work for the government. Sparsely placed on the wall are devices used the read the government barcodes. There are extensions cords, outlet multipliers.

They are hiring at ERDC. Katherine, Andrew and Dad are there. Andrew and Katherine are helping with the interview process. It is on the second floor. Dad wants a job there so he is waiting his turn for the interview. He's sitting. I am worried of what he will say. Then he spots Andrew and starts yelling to him from across the walkway saying how things are unfair and I don't know what else. The walkways are metal. Katherine was worried he would act out too. Andrew looked but didn't say much. I think he was told to wait his turn. I felt embarrassed.

Dream 4:
My foot is hurt in the dream like in real life. I am sitting listening to Dad's music. I am supposed to note which instruments are used on the tracks. Katherine is then there too. I am sitting down in bed doing this. "What I believe" started playing and I started and I started singing along lightly with the track. 




Points:Recall a full non-lucid dream - 4.0 
WBTB not resulting in lucidity - 1.0
TOTAL = 5.0
(Total to date = 83.0)

----------


## Saizaphod

night 10
3 dreams - 3 points
2 fragment - 1 point
2 wbtb's - 2 points

Comp total - 84+6= 90 points

no lucids this night

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm... night something something. 
5 dreams = 5 points
3 failed wbtbs = 3 points
1 successful wbtb = 2 points
firt lucid = 10 points
dild = 5 points
personal goal = 10 points (vixen 3/3)
3rd day of lucid in a row = 9 points (4th day of dreams, 3rd day of lucid dreams)
Total for now (might nap later) = 44 points

*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I am a butler to one of the sisters of a royal family. The world looks similar to Alita and everything is a bit nicer and grosser and better technology and worse technology everywhere. The sisters are very upset about some of the terrible things that the parents seem to have been doing, so they go to investigate. They find something and they are super worried about it, when I say butler, I mean body guard. I spend some time trying to convince her not to talk to her parents about it, but the older one talks to her parents about it anyways, they brush it off, but as we leave we are pushed into a van, sent to a house and shot. As I am shot, I realize that it is a dream. I switch immediately to being the other body guard. I grab the other sister and we take off. I look at the other sister and I notice that she "feels" like vixen. She seems to have come here investigating the royal family as well. I'm a little upset that I wasn't able to save the daughter of the royal family, but she is just a DC that doesn't know the truth, so she will just respawn somewhere. I am on a train with vixen and we talk a bit about the royal family, she seems very sad and upset about the other sister dying, when we get far enough away from the parents, we are planning to stop "possessing" these two and let them be free. Don't really care much about their parents getting caught, it is just random DCs, I can't stop all crime in Zodra. We set them free and talk to them about staying away and their sister dying. They are very sad, but we built them a little get away in a garbage dump that they can actually get to without it smelling bad or anything and we leave. Vixen doesn't talk the whole time.

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...-battle-87354/

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 2.0
Total = 2.0

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Night 7

DILD - 15 pts


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I was lucid for a few seconds in a car at night. Some guy gave me a tiny key for something. I didn't want it, so I drove off. Then it was daytime, and the guy got away in a white van. Later, I was watching a mrBeast video with that same van in it. The guy who stole it looked like a balding creep.



Night 8

zero

Night 9

NLD - 1 pt
WBTB - 1 pt

I'm practically starving for LDs here.

----------


## DoctorFoxy

*Spoiler* for _DJ_: 




Something about FMAB and its lore that I explain to my brother, we then continue to go to a ravine with our own cars and go deeper than we should, I find a cool crystal and a relic there, and we eat down there in a pleasant restaurant where they use a triple armed scoop to get 3 lemons at once.




1x dream = 1
1x wbtb = 1


*Spoiler* for _DJ2_: 




Stuff about deathrun and then Im swimming and this girl is using a showerhead to pleasure herself and I see it since ive got goggles, she then goes underwater and sees me seeing, it then starts off like a porn movie and when were finally in bed, she takes her clothes off and theres a dick coming out of her butt.....

fragment: My brother all of a sudden grabs my bass and nearly tears them off, it hurts so fucking badly




1x dream = 1
1x fragment = ,5
1x wbtb = 1

TOTAL for 2 DAYS = 4,5

----------


## Legkicker

Sorry I am late to the show it was a busy start to this month! But I wanna put down some personal goals:

(old) find a spacecraft and fly it
(old) fly back to an old dream scene
(new) locate a missing dream character from that dream scene
(new) track down the antagonist from the previous dream
(new) take space craft and land on a new planet - ice planet

I will try to upload my dream journals from the previous dreams so that they can be read before I can accomplish any of these tasks. If for nothing more just to give anybody interested an idea as to what I'm trying to accomplish.

----------


## Dalcom

Not bad.

*Spoiler* for _Competition DJ 7/14/2019_: 




Dream 6(of 7):
I'm in the car with my mother and Father with my cousin in the driver's seat. We're driving to some old apartments I used to live in. We drive up onto this STEEP hill, like 80 degrees steep. My head gets pulled back by how steep the hill is. I suddenly find myself laying sideways in the backseat with my father. I have a bottle of kombucha (fermented tea) in my mouth. the tilt of the hill is causing me to drink more kombucha then I'd like so I have to use my tongue to keep from drinking too much...
I false awaken into my bedroom. I get out of bed to stretch my legs and think about my "previous" dream (being in the car) but the thought occurs to me, my mantra I was thinking as I was falling asleep not too long ago pops in my head. I think to do a reality check. I plug my nose, and am able to breath. I do a double take. 'Wait, what? I'm able to breathe through my nose?!' I do the nose plug check again. I'm able to breathe through my plugged nose again.  I AM AWARE. As soon as I realize I'm dreaming, I'm teleported to a small living room with a connected open kitchen. I notice that I am for some reason much taller than usual, maybe 8 feet or so. (or the living room was small w/e) I am able to immediately able to recall my current most important goal, but notice that my vision is fading and my "eyes" are extremely heavy. In an attempt to hold onto the dream I begin taking as much sensory information as possible. The light of the room, the feeling of the warm carpet beneath me. The feeling of the sleek wood of a piece of furniture to my right. The dream falls apart regardless.




Night 10 Points:
Recall a NLD: (*3.0*)
Recall a NLD fragment: (*1.5*)
NLD WBTB: (*1.0*)
Recall a NLD over 3 nights: (*3.0*)
First Recalled LD: (*10.0*)
LD was induced via DILD: (*5.0*)
LD was induced via WBTB: (*2.0*)
Perform a reality check in LD: (*5.0*)

Total Night 10 Points: (*30.5*)

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/13 and 7/14 Dreams: 7/13 Dream #1, 7/14 Dream #1

Non- lucid(x2): 2
3 Nights consecutive: 3

Total: 5

*Grand Total: 39*

----------


## zelcrow

Monday, July 15th, 2019


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 



Dream 1:
I am going to meet up with Harley at his mom's place. I get there and work is being done on the place. There are two other guys. One I think I know in the dream and his brother. And an older guy there too. They had added back rooms. I didn't know what to say to them. I waited for Harley. When he got there we were going to play video games. I thought jb his room but he hooked up the switch to large TV in the living room. We started to chat, but I can't remember what about.

Dream 2:
I went to Walmart. Harley was there and were both in separate cars. We were talking. I am seeing these octopuses around on the ground. They are doing this weird thing where they were moving their heads in undulating waves on the ground. I look to my left and there's another car parked by us. I look more closely through a watery dirty window and it's David. I make a face signaling I'm not the happiest and he catches onto my expression and asks me about it. We all stand together outside of our cars and we're wearing leather jackets. They both have black ones and mine is dark brown. We are at the end of the parking lot where GameStop is in front of the gardening section.




Points:Recall a full non-lucid dream - 2.0 
Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - 3.0
TOTAL = 5.0
(Total to date = 88.0)

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...-battle-87354/

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 2
Total = 2

----------


## Saizaphod

night 11
no points

Had to sacrifice the night to fix sleep and gym schedule :ClouDing around:

----------


## dolphin

*night 10*
full non-lucid dream-1 point
go to an amusement park-3 points


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 




I was watching the coaster train go though a loop and next thing I knew I was riding down a part of the coaster track on my feet.




night 10 total-4 points
*
night 11*
first ld-10 points
dild-5 points
reality check 5 points
phase through solid object 5 points

ld-5 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




*lucid*-I woke up and got the feeling I was dreaming, so I tried to float up as a reality check, which worked. I got up and jumped through the floor and landed a. It was dark and I saw a old lady at the end of the hallway. I approached her and she talked to me about how she was feeding canned food to 600 people a day.

*lucid*-I hear a voice-over say "It's about to get weird," and I realize I'm dreaming. I feel a force phasing me into my bed, which was now a half-filled water bed. A voice sings a song with lyrics like "It's water, not rum." and "It's not snot water"




night 11 total-30 points

----------


## 13WAR08T

Sorry for the delay, I've been in a rural area with no reception for a few days.

Saturday 13th July - No points
Sunday 14th July - No Points

Monday 15th July:
Recall a non-lucid fragment:  0.5

Tuesday 16th July:
Recall a non-lucid fragment:  0.5

Wednesday 17th July:
Recall a full non-lucid dream:  1

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/16 Dreams: 7/16 Dream #1

Lucid: 10
WBTB: 2
WILD: 5
Reality Check (x2): 10
Summon Miscellaneous DC (My subconscious): 5

Total: 32

*Grand Total: 71*

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points (really fun dreams actually, so I aint complaining about the dip in recall.  ::D: )
7 WBTBs = 3 points
5th night of dreams = +5 points
total = 11 points

----------


## dolphin

> Reality Check (x2): 10



Points for a reality check or any other task can only be claimed once per dream. One of the reality checks can be claimed as partially phasing through a solid object, which is 3 points. So the total score for the night is 30 points.





> *@Dolphin* hmmm... I had 3 dreams last night and a lucid dream. I don't want to share the lucid dream though, can I get points for just "becoming lucid" and "successful wbtb?



No, I must see the lucid dream written down for points to be claimed. This is out of fairness for everybody else who put in the effort to follow this rule.  You can send me a PM of the dream to get points for it. I won't read it any more than necessary to see that it is written down.

The 5th consecutive night of non-lucid dreams recalled is 5 points. The 4th consecutive night of lucid dreams recalled would be 9 points. So the total for the night would be 37 points.

----------


## Sensei

> Points for a reality check or any other task can only be claimed once per dream. One of the reality checks can be claimed as partially phasing through a solid object, which is 3 points. So the total score for the night is 30 points.
> 
> 
> No, I must see the lucid dream written down for points to be claimed. This is out of fairness for everybody else who put in the effort to follow this rule.  You can send me a PM of the dream to get points for it. I won't read it any more than necessary to see that it is written down.
> 
> The 5th consecutive night of non-lucid dreams recalled is 5 points. The 4th consecutive night of lucid dreams recalled would be 9 points. So the total for the night would be 37 points.



Wish I could, I can't send PMs, I'll have to just go without the points. :shrug: it happens, fair is fair. I'll just have to work on getting my streak up again.

----------


## zelcrow

Tuesday, July 16th, 2019:


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 




I am standing and ask Katherine if I have gained weight. She feels the area around the back of my hips and says yes a little as it feels softer.
I am now at some building. I am in the water swimming. There is something at that bottom I want to get but I have to do it sneakily. Alex is there. Callie Rankin is there too and I don't want her to see me going under in the center. There is something floating in the center too that I grab onto while still on the surface.




Points:Recall a full non-lucid dream - 1.0 
Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - 3.0
TOTAL = 4.0
(Total to date = 92.0)

I'm going to try and step it up tonight.    This is one of my work-from-home weeks so I'm going to set some alarms at intervals.

----------


## dolphin

> Wish I could, I can't send PMs



Can you write the dream as a comment in a dream journal entry? I made a makeshift private messaging system using a dream journal entry with the "moderate comments before displaying" button checked, which makes comments invisible to everyone except me and dream journal moderators unless I choose to make them visible. If I saw your dream in a comment, I would delete the dream journal entry.

----------


## Saizaphod

night 12
no points here either

It was a weird night

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...but-not-87369/
Recall a full non lucid dream = 4.0
Walk in a trail in a forest(I did multiple times I just didn't list it down in the dream because I just remembered) = 3.0
Total = 7.0

Guys. It feels like I'm so close to another lucid. Because I had a dream about lucid dreaming. I know this competition is helping me improve and it's lots of fun. So I would like to thank dolphin for setting it up(didn't someone ask you to help you host it? Well I thank them too)

----------


## dolphin

Thanks LDForMe! Somebody asked if there were any upcoming competitions, but nobody asked me specifically to host one.

full non-lucid dream-1 point


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



*dream*-I was inside my grandmas house and night and noticed outside a window there were some strangers in the backyard looking inside the house. I went to my grandma and let her know.

*ld*-I was in a tiny house in the center of a wiffle ball game. The house was interfering with the game, but nobody seemed to care. All of a sudden everything stopped as if the dream were paused, which made me think the dream was ending, which made me lucid. I tried to stabilize the dream by looking down and walking. The dream scene changed to outside a light-rail station and I could hear some music. The dream blacked out and I woke up. 




ld-10 points
dild-5 points

night total-16 points

----------


## Sensei

So, yesterday changes to 37 points overall (dream sent! *Thanks for being awesome Dolphin!!*)

Today, I actually forgot all my dreams except the two lucids that I had. 
So...
Wbtb x5 = 3 points
successful wbtb = 2 points
success lucid = 10 points
success dild x2 = 10 points
6th night of dreams
5th night of lucid dreams = 12 points (i think, I am getting confused)
total = 37 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD #1 Robot uprising DILD #2 Revolution quelled (full story)_: 



an oppressive government has been stopping its people from having freedom and I find myself as a helper to the robots. They are wanting to have a peaceful march to freedom, but the government is very angry about this and sends an army to stop it. I realize it is a dream and am with MARK, leading a successful coup attempts after the massacre yesterday. I know it is a dream, but I also am interested in how the story plays out. I wil stop it if it gets boring. We are in a place that reminds me of gotham mixed with coruscant underbelly and my ragtag group of 3 robots and MARK and his wife are being overrun, we find ourselves backed in a corner... what to do, what to do. I could just leave, they are just DCs and this world will disappear or this part could just be non persistent. nah, i'll stay and help. I start bending together all the metal around us and creating more and more robots. full copies of the ones that have been made, we are able to take out the platoon against us and make it to the palace. I keep making more and more robots as we get into the palace, it is a gaudy den of sex and pleasure, as to be expected from any oppressive government usually, taking everything from the people and making sure all the government have what they need. I burn the place and me and MARK and his wife leave, not really wanting to be involved with the whole thing. I wake up as we are leaving. It felt really nice to help the robots gain peace, they didn't seem like they will try to kill the rest of humans, especially since they fought alongside so many humans. We will see in the future. I wake up

I am overlooking a military outpost. I realize it is a dream. MARK is right next to me, with another woman, a couple years have passed I remember now. fake memories are the best. anyways, his wife is stuck inside the enemy outpost and we are trying to destroy the new machine. A new threat has appeared to try to destroy freedom in the world. The robots and humans are fighting against a small band of mercenaries bent on toppling the world government. The mercenaries have a creation that makes them able to control insects and all animals. It is making it impossible to fight. they also have an "EMP field" that shuts all electronics down that get close to them. It is a big barrier and hard to get around, but the EMP barrier doesn't extend fully inside the mountain I am in. and a no robot assault should be able to take it down. Me and MARK and new girl are able to slip and get around some guards, we don't need to fight, we need one of their ships to slide through the emp checkpoint. We find the docking bay and are able to get a hovercraft. We take off and a storm of enemies come and follow us. We fly through the EMP field and all the ships following us stop and line up at the checkpoint to get through, our ship we borrowed from them is out of commission, I could fix it, but I would rather see what I can do with the powers here. I step outside and I am immediately surrounded by insects. one of them comes up from the ground, its ability apparently to swell up and poison anything that gets close, little poison spikes are all around it. We take off running. There are little land mines of these insects everywhere, they could take over a whole city, but following one person is a little hard. or even three people. the machine is actually not guarded by many people. We dispatch them quickly with our guns and I shut off the machines and the EMP field, loads of robot/human ships come in and take over. I am standing next to MARK, watching the good things we did. they bring his wife out and he is standing there in between both women. Right before I wake up, I want to try seeing what this DC is thinking. for some reason, my best friend had a weird glint in his eyes when he saw his wife come up. not quite the right one. I jump into his brain as an observer. 
_insane laughter...
Now, with the technology from the robots and the technology of the animals, I can fix them... I can fix them!!!
Maniacal laughter._ 
I see an image of his idea of a machine that definitely won't work, using machines and insects to fuse his wife and the girl he loves into one woman. I know that it will brutally murder them. The whole thing with us helping for the last few years was just so that he could try his insane experiment. 
_Sensei will never know that I also know the truth_
Oh crap, he is a warlock, or whatever they are called. I have only found a few guys that are evil like this that also know the truth, he probably works with the witches though, he might be able to use the technology mixed with dream control to accomplish his goal. I should stop him. I jump out of his mind and wake up

----------


## Dalcom

Night 11
Recall a NLD: (*1.0*)
Recall a NLD Frag: (*0.5*)
NLD WBTB: (*1.0*)
Recall a NLD over 3 nights: (*3.0*)   -- current combo of 4 --
Night 11 Total : (*5.5*)

Night 12
Recall a NLD: (*1.0*)
Recall a NLD Frag: (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB: (*2.0*)
Recall a NLD over 5 nights: (*5.0*) -- current combo of 5 --
Night 12 Total : (*9.0*)

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmmm... Just been getting fragments these last few days...

*July Competition 2019 - Nights 10 - 12*

Fragments(12) - 6 points
WBTB (2+1+2) - 5 points

3-Night Streak (Non-LD) (Nights 8 - 10, Night 11) (x2) - 6 points

5-Night Streak (Nights 8 - 12) - 5 points

Sub-total:22 points
*Total: 284 points*

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/17 Dreams: 7/17 Dream #1

Non- lucid: 1

Total: 1

*Grand Total: 70*

Thank you for the clarification on that dolphin! I've adjusted my grand total score to account for the difference.

----------


## zelcrow

Wednesday, July 17th, 2019:

Points: Recall a full non-lucid dream - 4.0 
Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - 5.0
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 1.5
Encounter an enemy/rival from waking-life - 1.0
TOTAL = 11.5
(Total to date = 103.5)

----------


## StaySharp

3 more full dreams and 2 WBTBs making for a total of... 10 points so far. Not particularly much.

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldforme/7-18-19-87380/
Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1
Recall a non-lucid dream in three consecutive nights = 3.0
Total = 4.0

----------


## Sensei

3 Dreams = 3 points
7th night of dreams =7 points
6th night of lucid
wbtb x3 = 3 points
success wbtb = 2 points
1 lucid = 10 points
1 DILD = 5 points
total = 30 points

*Spoiler* for _Zombies_: 



I am repeating a dream. Last time I got to a certain point and then woke. I guess I will see what happens. I am in a skyscraper. People are arriving and leaving from weird colorful trams everywhere. really small ones that seem to go to a bigger tram and connect there and disperse. I wonder if it is public or private. Everyone is so busy, but I realize I am hundreds of feet off the ground and the skyscraper seems to have a huge cube missing out of it for people to arrive and leave. The place looks a lot like a futuristic mall. I need to leave before I accidentally end up in the Zodra mall.  I hop in a tram and realize it is the same one I took last time. I head from building to building and people start following with me, I can see in the back as I am going that there seems to be something that is freaking people out. making them leave this way. I end up seeing some form of zombie attack right before I leave the last place and I head to the next one. The next one is a warehouse and people are setting up barriers to keep the zombies out. there is no other tram from here. I guess we make a stand here. I really want to see the zombies close actually. I climb over the barricade and fall on by butt. kicking down some of the boxes on a shelf nearby. the warehouse seems to be one with paper in it. so the barricade is made of paper boxes. this won't last long. I find a metal/wooden table and I take one of the metal legs off. I hand them around and everyone starts arming themselves. in the distance, I start seeing something heading this way, it seems like only 4 figures, I am on top of the barricade and they start climbing their way up. as it gets close, I see the green eyes and foaming mouth of goats. zombie goats. I realize that this came from the goats i saw in the field yesterday and I didn't see any of their faces. I stab one in the head and it collapses. the other three seem to freak out and run off. I fall off the barricade again, I can't seem to get my balance in this dream, maybe because I am usually non lucid or floating a bit. Behind the barricade I realize is not well taken care of, a door with boxes stacked halfway up. the door gets banged open by the same three goats. I start climbing up but it isn't working. I get rammed into the pages. I am not really taking this too seriously, but I don't want to get bitten. I grab his horns and direct it between me and the other two. I stab one of them in the head and I mount the one I have a hold of. he is craning his head to bite me, but holding the horns with one hand is enough to guide him. The other goat tries to ram and I turn the goat towards him and stab out in the direction i think the goat will dodge. he doesn't, and he rams into the goat I am holding. throwing all three of us off balance. I pile on top of the other two goats and my fellow people are on top of the fallen goats instantly, stabbing them repeatedly in the head. I look out over the city and see fires and buildings collapsing. that doesn't make much sense. I wake up.

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/18 Dreams: 7/18 Dream #1

Non- lucid: 1

Total: 1

*Grand Total: 71*

----------


## RelicWraith

Another case of terrible, unintended insomnia. But at least it wasn't for naught.


*Spoiler* for _July Competition 2019 - Night 13_: 





*LD 1*

FA in bed. Instead of my bedroom, I was in some combination mansion/warehouse. Saitama from One-Punch Man was randomly one of the porters there. I desperately wanted sleep, but couldn't due to the noise. Tingling sensations made me suspicious. Detached myself,  confirming the dream state. I flew around the site for a few minutes. Then, I summoned my guide, E, in my arms. Shortly after, I conjured an obsidian construct from a previous dream (who I dubbed PD). I held both ladies in my arms, and flew them to the night sky. Concurrently, I ask them to help dilate time, but results were inconclusive. Regardless, I felt unusually elated, a rare joy similar to experiencing something exciting for the first time. Things get blurry. I tear out the scenery like paper (as per a TOTM). Felt like wet cardstock and tissues as it crumbled out of my hands.I do so repeatedly. First few attempts took me to the void. Last one warped over an industrial facility. I follow along a line of markings, and end up back where I started. Merengue music was playing. More flying around the site for a few minutes. I sense the dream would end. I speak out intent and plans with E and PD to anchor myself a bit longer. Next, I tried looking for a hidden entrance to a secret lab. Suddenly, we were attacked by a huge insectoid creature. I asked both my guide and the construct to deal with it. They simultaneously shoot a yellow beam at it, disintegrating it. I applaud their teamwork. 




WBTB (1) - 1 point
First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Summon Dream Guide (E) (LD) - 10 points
Summon Misc. DC (PD) (LD) - 5 points
Command Object/DC (Command guide) (LD) - 5 points

Sub-total: 40 points
*Total: 324 points*

----------


## 13WAR08T

Thursday 18th July 
Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1

Friday 19th July
Recall a non-lucid fragment 0.5

Recall a non-lucid dream on three consecutive nights = 3

TOTAL 4.5

Grand Total: 45

----------


## dolphin

*night 13*
wbtb-1 point
Recall a full non-lucid dream-1 point

*night 14*
wbtb-1 point
Recall a full non-lucid dream-1 point

----------


## zelcrow

Thursday, July 19th, 2019:

Points: Recall a full non-lucid dream - 4.0 
Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - 5.0
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 0.5
TOTAL = 9.5
(Total to date = 113)

----------


## spellbee2

Not sure what day number we're on now, just gonna sum up since my last update.

7 dreams, 2 WBTBs. - 9 pts

Total: 41 pts

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldforme/7-19-19-87384/

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 3.0
3 consecutive nights = 3.0
Walk through a forest = 3.0 
Help someone in need = 1.0
Total = 10.0

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> I agree we should get points for phasing through a solid object.
> 
> I made new categories for phasing through a solid object and for telekinesis effective as of 24 hours before this post.
> 
> That is true that there are there are less points for dreampowers and more for specific actions. I'm not sure what the intention behind this was.



So i get 5 extra points for phasing? it was a night befor but i dont post daily and it would be 24h before my post?

Night 8, 13.07.
3 dreams - 3 points
3 fragments - 1,5 points
wbtb - 1 point

Night 9 14.07
0 points

Night 10 15.07
3 dreams - 3 points


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



wanne see a girl. i meet infront of the house and i am not sure about the house, meet the brother talking about food and climbing i get up the stairs in first floor and slide down a tree. i have to go pee so i go home and take the elevator with some doctors in it. i am outside again sitting outside at a table, eating with a person plus the younger sister of the girl i wanne see. she is wired and i tell her that but its okay. i want to see the girl so i go to her house but i  dont know what her lastname is so i wait for the sister and go with her up to their flat. the stairs are weird and i have a backpack. upstairs i meet the parents and the girl i wanne see. she just says hi without touching me see seems not amused. the parents think i am there to give her sister tutoring. i look at the feet of my girl and notice that i dont want to do this anymore so i stand up and get lucid do a nosepinch, i shake the hand of the parents and tell them i cant teach her daughter. i get to the window phase thru and let myself f all down in the last moment i want to take the curve and fly away but i crash the ground like super mario. it doesnt hurt and i get up . i loook behind and see she saw it... i fly away the wind is strong and my backpack annoys me but then i use it as a parachute to fly faster. i fly away over a see and over a village i want to look for liz so i see if i see people. i see a young girl and even tho she doesnt look like her i land next to her and ask her if she is liz. she says no but points behind her and there she is smiling to me. i approach her and hug her we start talking but the visuals get off and i think of waking up but a nother dreamlet starts before i wake up for good




1st lucid of night 10 points 
DILD 5 points
via wbtb 2 points
RC 5 points
fly 4 points
phase 5 points
summon dc 5 points


night 11 16.07.
0 points

night 12 17.07
3 dreams - 3 points

night 13 18.07
5 dreams  - 5 points
2 fragments - 1 point
wbtb 1 point

night 14 19.07
1 dream - 1point


*Spoiler* for _1 ld_: 



doing SSILD. falling asleep and find myself contamplating about coffee and want to make one. get lucid and do a NP. everything is dark as night and i seem to not be to stable i rub my hands and phase thru a random wall and find myself in the floor again. looking for liz but wake up beause of noise in my dormitory.




wbtb 2 points 
1 ld of night 10 points
DILD 5 points
RC 5 points
phase 5 points


*Spoiler* for _2 ld_: 



i lay still and try to deild but fall aslleep again and a dream starts. i am in a village and get lucid and do a NP. i want to buy and sell something so i phase in a small store with gold necklesess and rings. i tell him i want to buy gold for 500. while he is not watching i phase my hand into a window and take some earrings i tell him i will be back soon and phase out and want to sell the earings. i ask a woman and she is interested but she onlyy wants to give me 250 but i want 300 so i continue (one can see my awareness is not the best) again wake up by noise of my roommates...




subsec. LD 5 points
RC 5 points
phase 5 points


*Spoiler* for _3 LD_: 



i DEILD back in. do a RC to be sure. still want to sell the rings... a woman is interested and wants to see. i pull my hand in my pocket but dont fell them i just do as if and put stuff in her hand but when i open my hand there is nothing.

here i am not sure i think its the same dream but i loose drasticly in lucidity

i put in my contactlenses and notice they are stiff. i go for the toilet i go more then one time and wonder the last time. i enter a school or something and go to the window i push my head thru it. i notice the fresh air outside and find it funny to phase my head thru. outside there is something like firewalk at the beginning is white but in the and it looks like a big atom mushrroom with read. i tell someone about it




subseq. LD 5 points
rc 5 points
part. phase 3 points

3 consecutive nights of dreams 3 points

subtotal 105 points
Total 177 points

----------


## dolphin

> So i get 5 extra points for phasing?



Yes.

----------


## obfusc8

Hope it's okay to join in (very) late. I posted in the sign up thread yesterday.

Last night - 1 normal dream. = 1pt. Met a new lifeform/species (bird/monkey man) = 2pts, and insulted him, so probably a bad start for future relations between our two species.

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/obf...rasites-87392/

----------


## dolphin

> Hope it's okay to join in (very) late. I posted in the sign up thread yesterday.



Welcome, obfusc8! I put you in team Cool.

*night 15*
1 non-lucid-dream-1 point
wbtb-1 point
recall non-lucid dreams 3 consecutive nights-3 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




*non lucid dream-* I was in a university building in a hallway going to a class. On the PA system was a voice talking about how the Super bowl was an emotional time for men. I made it to the large, empty auditorium-like classroom which used sofas as seating. I felt dizzy as if I was about to faint so I laid down on a cushion to recover a bit. I got up and found a seat. Another classmate approached me and said they needed to sit where I was sitting, so I needed to move.  

*lucid dream-* I woke up and imagined being in the dream I woke up from in an attempt to DIELD. After a few seconds, I felt some vibrations. I did a nose plug and I could breathe. I got out of bed and walked into a hallway, seeing I was now at my grandma's house. A boy approached me and asked where the sweets were. I led him to the kitchen cabinet where sweets usually are and opened it up. I saw what looked like a square ice cream sandwich in foil wrapping so I took one and opened it up. It was  a traditional ice cream sandwich with vanilla ice cream in between two soft chocolate cookies. I bit into it and it was cool in temperature and flavorful.




lucid dream-10 points
wild-5 points
reality check-5 points
help someone in need-4 points

night total-29 points

----------


## zelcrow

Friday, July 19th, 2019

Recall a full non-lucid dream - 1.0
Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - 7.0
TOTAL = 8.0 
(Total to date = 121)

----------


## Sensei

haha, last two days I haven't slept enough or done any wbtbs of note. Barely remember any dreams and don't remember those now. so... yeah, we will just count the last two days as a zero. Vacation plus planning a DnD game.  ::D:

----------


## zelcrow

Saturday, July 20th, 2019:


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 




Lucid Dream 1:
I'm playing pool with someone in a large lounge or game room. I decide I want to go up and get a drink. I go and get one. I'm playing again. Then I want another drink. I go up and there are two people behind the counter. One is behind the cash register who is a male, and one is towards the back of the room that is a female. As I'm asking for a drink they say it's too late and they are closed. I ask please. At this point, it is dawning on me that I'm dreaming and I realize I'm in a dream. As I realize this I decide I can push further. I say how about I give you the money, you keep it for yourselves, and I'll go back and make the drink myself. After brief contemplation, they agree. I give them the money. I decide to walk back into the room. As I am, my dream fades into darkness and I feel a strong vibration in my head but for a moment it still feels like I am walking. I think maybe I can DEILD so I'm still imagining carrying out getting the drinks from the back but the sensations die down. I lie there for a while but cannot reenter the dream.




Recall a full non-lucid dream - 5.0
Recall your first lucid dream of the night - 10.0
Was introduced via DILD - 5.0
Buy/Purchase something - 4.0 (One in an LD and one in non-LD)
Help someone in need - 1.0
TOTAL = 25.0
(Total to date = 146.0)

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Night 10

2 NLDs - 2 pts

Night 11

2 NLDs - 2 pts

Night 12

NLD - 1 pt
WBTB - 1 pt

Night 13

NLD - 1 pt

DrySpellComplaint.wav

----------


## obfusc8

Just a failed wbtb last night. No recall.

----------


## Dalcom

*Spoiler* for _Comp DJ 7/20/2019 -- night 16_: 




Had a FA that took place in the middle of the night. I go into the kitchen and notice all the lights in the house are dark, and it's dark outside as well. I go back to my room to check the time and note it is 2:30 a.m. I think about staying up through the night but figure I should go to sleep and try for a LD. I get into bed and false awaken moments later. I sit up for a moment before realizing I haven't RC'ed after awakening (which I always try to do). I'm able to breathe through my nose during a nose plug RC and become aware. Once again, the darkness and tired "dream eyes" phenomenon I've been dealing with lately occurs and threatens to end the dream. I briefly consider just having quick sex with a DC, but decide I'd rather try and confront the darkness threatening my vision. The darkness consumes me and the dream blacks out shortly after.   I false awaken again. I decide to do a reality check again and look at my right hand. I notice that there is an extra finger between my thumb and pointer finger,becoming aware. The darkness threatens my vision again... This time I stand up and try spinning around, but end up blacking out anyways.  I false awaken for the fourth time in a row, starting to get frustrated, I look at my right hand again, and notice that I don't even have a right hand or arm! I become aware once again, but awaken (for real) almost instantly this time.
Needless to say, I was pretty paranoid after waking for real after that  ::chuckle:: 

Note: I've been having problems with this blacking out thing ever since my ended dry spell, I'll probably try allowing the darkness to consume me wholly in my LD tonight. At the very least, I could try to use it and DEILD into another, hopefully more stable, lucid.




Had about 3 LDs between the last and this one, but they were all short and unsatisfying(even more so than this one), so I can't be bothered to put them down.

Night 13
---------------
NLD WBTB: (*1.0*)


Night 14
---------------
NLD: (*1.0*)


Night 15
---------------
NLD: (*1.0*)
NLD Frag: (*0.5*)
NLD WBTB: (*1.0*)

Night 16
---------------
NLD: (*3.0*)
NLD Frag: (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB: (*1.0*)
NLD Combo (3) : (*3.0*)
First Recalled LD: (*10.0*)
via DILD: (*5.0*)
via WBTB: (*2.0*)
LD reality check: (*5.0*)
Night 16 Total: (*30.0*)

----------


## RelicWraith

*July Competition 2019 - Night 14 - 15*

WBTB (2) - 2 points
Fragments (3) - 1.5 points


*Spoiler* for _July Competition 2019 - Night 16_: 





*Scrap 1*
My brother and I talk about anime.

*Scrap 2*
 Watching clips of Mortal Kombat. There was a bad timeline where Shao Kahn ultimately conquers Earthrealm through the tournament.
*LD 1*
In a factory boiler room. A college class was in session. I had notes on Dwarf Fortress. A persistent writing lab aid, a gal with olive skin and frizzy hair, offered to proofread my stuff. Later, I start cleaning the site as part of my job. An emergency alarm sounds about an hour later. Most other employees leave. I stay behind with the boss to replace things. My brother also shows up to help. 

Half an hour later, other co-workers and their friends, nine in total, storm in with improvised weapons. They began looting the place, and demanded we stand down. I cowered in place, until a few of them assaulted the boss. I charged someone, injuring him instantly. My brother likewise crippled someone with a heavy wrench. We drove a few away, reducing their numbers down to five. A black gal in heels strikes at me with a large metal frame. I kick her in response, somehow bending her knee in. Despite the injury, she had enough compusure and rage to towards me.This sight rattled my nerves. Not proud to say it, but I fled.

I ran down an inclined hallway.  Somehow, I got aware. Things blurred. Hand rub. I flew up some steps and balconies. Then, I asked random DCs to give me infinite lucidity. The first one, a kid, looked at me bewildered me. Next one, a pretty gal, pushed me away. Finally, a short, middle aged guy started giving me advice. But then, I was apprehended from behind by a big, plain faced gal. Surprisingly, she started kissing me.

She then claimed she would help, mentioning that I just needed to shrink down. I started to, but only got down to baby size. This didn't impress her, nor did it some kid that showed up. I pinched myself until I got down to action figure size. That's when the woman revealed she tricked me. She didn't want to help me; she wanted to eat me! She kissed me a few more times before the dream collapsed. 




Fragments (2) - 1 point
WBTB (1) - 1 point
First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

Help DC (Save Boss) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Full Transformation (Shrink) (LD) - 6 points

Sub-total: 31.5 points
*Total: 355.5 points*

EDIT: Just remembered two fragments for today. Recalculating.

----------


## dolphin

*night 16*

1 full non-lucid dream recalled-1 point
3 consecutive nights with non-lucid dream recalled-3 points

night total-4 points

----------


## LdForMe

Dreamviews said that it posted my dreams but it didn't. I'll k had 3 dreams(I did some task but I won't count them)

Recall a full non lucid dream = 3.0
Recall a full non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights = 5.0
Total = 8.0

----------


## 13WAR08T

Saturday 20th July
- Recall a non-lucid fragment = 0.5

Sunday 21st July
- Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1
- Recall a non-lucid dream five consecutive nights = 5

Monday 22nd July
- Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1
- Ask for advice = 1

TOTAL: 8.5

Grand Total: 53.5

----------


## zelcrow

Sunday, July 21st, 2019:

Recall a full non-lucid dream - 4.0
Help someone in need - 1.0
TOTAL = 5.0
(Total to date = 151.0)

----------


## RelicWraith

*Spoiler* for _July Competition 2019 - Night 17_: 




*LD 1*
  	 Working again at the gas station. I stock the coolers for a while. Later, I go to the registers, to find a long line waiting for me. When things got real stressful, I hoped to myself this was just a dream.  Cue awareness. I float up in a meditative pose, and fly out the door. I get all the way up a cloudy sky. Things fade quickly from there.b

*LD 2*
  	 Another dream where I was at the gas station. Once again, a long line formed. A woman made rude complaints about my pace.  I got aware, and got revenge by telekinetically tossing her out the door. I then float out again, but things blur up even quicker than before.

*Scrap 1*
  	 At work. I was talking about LDs.

*Scrap 2*
  	 At some industrial site. I use the bathroom.

*Scrap 3*
  	 Watching anime clips.

*Scrap 4*
  	 Browsing the web. NSFW stuff appears.

*Non-LD 1*
  	 Driving back home from locally from the southwest. Or rather, my vehicle was autonomously driving me there; I was at the back seat. I warp to the front, just in case. Good call, as the vehicle soon stumbled into a flooded grass field. I veer it back on the road. When near 162nd Ave., I unwittingly cut off a police cruiser. I rewind time to prevent that from happening. Cut to home. There was a crazy old man shouting on the front lawn. As soon as I stepped out, a police detective drives in, then arrests the man. I go indoors, and ask whoever was around what was occurring. They claimed one of our supposed neighbors, an elderly Japanese woman (no such person like that around here) had a commotion with that man earlier.





Fragments (4) - 2 point
WBTB (1) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Telekinesis (LD)  - 5 points
Fligt (LD) - 4 points

Non-LD - 1 point
Time Travel (Rewind Time) (Non-LD) - 2 points

Sub-total: 39 points
*Total: 394.5 points*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Whoops, missed a couple days.

Night 14 (should be around 1-4)

1 NLD - 1 pt

Night 15 (should be #11)

zero

Night 16 (July 21)

1 NLD - 1 pt

Night 17 (July 22)

1 NLD - 1 pt
Partial transform - 0.5 pts

----------


## dolphin

*night 17*

full non-lucid dream recalled-1 point
5 consecutive nights of non-lucid dreams recalled-5 points

night total-6 points

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...ed-wbtb-87405/
Recall a full non-lucid = 1 
Recall a full non-lucid dream in 5 consecutive nights = 5.0

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/22 Dreams: 7/22 Dream #1

Non- lucid: 1
Fly: 1

Total: 2

*Grand Total: 73*

----------


## obfusc8

Last two nights 

Night 17
3 normal dreams (3pts)
wbtb (1pt)

Night 18
2 normal dreams (2pts)

DJ Entry

----------


## Saizaphod

night 13
1 dream - 1 point 
2 fragments - 1 point
nld Summon a miscellaneous DC(_a boy behind a door_) - 1 point

night 14
-

night 15
-

night 16
1 dream - 1 point

night 17
1 dream - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 points
wbtb - 1 point

night 18
1 dream - 1 point
2 fragments - 1 point
2 wbtb's - 2points

Comp total - 90+10.5=100.5 points

Slipped up big time  ::doh::

----------


## NyxCC

Not much going on..

15 July/day 10 - 2 Nlds - 2 points
16 July - 3 nlds 1 frag - 3.5 points
17 July - 2 frag - 1 point
18 July - 1 frag - 0.5 points
19 July - 3 frags - 1.5 points
20 July - 1 Nld, 4 frags - 3 points
21 July - 3 nld, 2 frags - 4 points
22 July - 1 frag - 0.5 points
23 July (day 18?) 1 frag - 0.5 points 

Thats a little more than halfway through, need to step up my game!  :tongue2:

----------


## Dalcom

Night 17

NLD (*3.0*)
NLD Frag (*0.5*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
NLD Combo (*3.0*) _cc:4_
Night 17 Total : (*7.5*)

Night 18 
NLD (*3.0*)
NLD Frag (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
NLD Combo (*5.0*) _cc:5_
Night 18 Total : (*10.0*)

----------


## zelcrow

Monday, July 22nd, 2019:

Recall a full non-lucid dream - 1.0
TOTAL = 1.0
(Total to date = 152.0)

Tuesday, July 23rd, 2019:

No dream recall.

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...-recall-87417/

Recall 2 full non-lucid dreams = 2.0
Recall a fragment =0.5 
Recall a full non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights = 5.0

----------


## Saizaphod

night 19
2 dreams - 2 points
2 fragments - 1 point

Comp total - 100.5+3=103.5 points

----------


## Dalcom

*Spoiler* for _Comp DJ Night 19_: 




I'm at some sort of arcade similar to Dave&Busters with my friend V and some other guys from my old highschool.
We're playing a game on these small displays. (similar to wave function generators) Me and V approach the displays and each start playing a game on our own screen. The game is a side-scroller and has 16-bit graphics. My character is holding a sword(?) and has just a plain shirt and pants with no details.



NLD (*2.0*)
NLD Frag (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
NLD Go to a video arcade and play a game (*3.0*)
NLD Combo (*5.0*) cc:6
Night 19 Total (*12.0*)

----------


## LdForMe

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...-recall-87417/

Recall 2 full non-lucid dreams = 2.0
Recall a fragment =0.5 
Recall a full non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights = 5.0.
That was last nights.

Today:https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...-asthma-87437/
Recall a full non-lucid dream = 2.0
Recall a non-lucid over 7 consecutive nights =7.0
Total = 9.0

----------


## Saizaphod

night 20
2 dreams - 2 points
2 fragments - 1 point
wbtb - 1 point

Comp total - 103.5+4=107.5

----------


## dolphin

*night 18 and 19* 
0 points

*night 20*


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




*ld 1*
I was in bed and had the feeling I was dreaming, so I tried to float as a reality check but couldn't, so I tried to see through my closed eyelids, which I did. I phased though a closed window to fly outside. I flew around a neighborhood and looked for a pool.
*ld 2*
I was outdoors in a city at night when I realized I was dreaming. I looked around and saw a lake where dolphins were swimming. I flew and went into it. Underwater, water the dolphins were playing volleyfish. A couple invited me to play with them and we played for a bit.
*ld 3*
I walking in a house when I realized I was dreaming. I went outside and tried to summon a young lady to make out with by imagining I was hugging one. I felt a body, but I couldn't see it.
*ld 4*
I was in some sort of open air technological area, when I realized I was dreaming. I looked around and saw the ocean, so I flew and went into it to see what was underneath, it was shallow and I could see many alligators crawling around the bottom.




first ld-10 points
dild-5 points
reality check-5 points
fully phase through solid object-5 points
flying-4 points

dild-5 points
flying-4 points

dild-5 points

dild-5 points
flying-4 points

night total-52 points

----------


## zelcrow

Wenesday, July 24th, 2019:

Recall a full non-lucid dream - 3.0
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 0.5
TOTAL = 3.5
(Total to date = 155.5)

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/25 Dreams: 7/25 Dream #1

Non- lucid: 1

Total: 1

*Grand Total: 74*

----------


## Dalcom

Night 20
NLD (*2.0*)
NLD Frag (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB (*2.0*)
NLD Combo (*7.0*) cc:7
Night 20 Total (*12.0*)

----------


## 13WAR08T

Tuesday 23rd July
Remember a non-lucid fragment = 0.5
Remember a non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights = 7

Wednesday 24th July
Remember two full non-lucid dreams = 2
WBTB not resulting in lucidity = 1

Thursday 25th July
Remember two full non-lucid dreams = 2

Friday 26th July
Remember a full non-lucid dream = 1
Remember a non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights = 3

Total: 16.5

Grand Total: 70

----------


## zelcrow

Thursday, July 25th, 2019:


*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 




Dream 1:
I'm in my mom's old house. Something happens to make me realize in dreaming. I'm walking with Alex from the hall near the bathroom to the spare bedroom. It seemed so real but it felt odd too. I realized I was dreaming at this. We continued to walk as I held her torso with my arms. I looked at her but she appeared almost as in real life except for a slight distortion of features. I could distinctly feel her skin. She wasn't wearing a shirt. I tried to start floating but stayed on the ground. I felt the dream starting to fade and I tried to hang on.

Dream 2:
I'm in an unfamiliar house. There's this young guy there, maybe a teenager. He was aggravating me. I can't remember what he first did. I think he threw something at me. I was on the phone I think with Ken and told him to stop. He did it again and I got really angry. There were some other people there too, maybe his parents. This time, though, he got really upset and went to a kitchen drawer and started to pull a knife out. I started to run while still on the phone because I'm worried about getting stabbed. As I'm making it outside I realize I'm wearing these heavy boots that I normally wouldn't wear and realize I'm dreaming. I still felt fear but decided to turn around and see if I could see the guy. I laid down on the grass, turned back towards the house. He was walking over and I saw him coming over the top of this little hill. I made a choice to try to empathize with him and send love his way instead of running or attacking. As I am thinking this he starts to morph into a young boy from the teenager he was. His hair turned from a light brown bowl cut to short and dark hair. I am filling with sadness. I stand up to walk over and hug the dark-haired little boy and the dream fades. As it does I feel the noise in my head for a few mom





Recall your first lucid dream of the night - 10.0
Was introduced via DILD - 5.0
Subsequent lucid dreams - 5.0
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 5.0
Help someone in need - 4.0
TOTAL = 29.0
(Total to date = 184.5)

----------


## obfusc8

Unusually hot weather stealing my sleep!  ::whyohwhy:: 

23rd July
-Nothing

24th July
1 normal dream - 1pt

25th July
fragments - 0.5pt
wbtb (failed) - 2pts



*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 




*24th July*
Before 5
There are pieces of a broken blue plastic phone on the ground. I try to collect the pieces, picking them out of the long grass. Inside the nearest building a party is going on. The company owner is there putting on a suit jacket. 

Later we are being chased by the police through some kind of university campus. We find some 80s rock stars who offer to let us hide out in their rooms. Being 80s rock stars their room naturally turns out to be full of attractive women in not much clothing. Most of them seem high or drunk. One woman is tying herself to a metal cross frame. I stay well away from that and go sit on the opposite side of the room. One of the women decides she is very interested in me....

*25th July*
Before thunderstorm
Running around fighting hordes of zombies

5- 6.30
Running around barefoot in a large garden and house. I am Freddie Mercury?

----------


## Saizaphod

> Unusually hot weather stealing my sleep!



Same everywhere on Europe? 30+celcius days here in Finland too now, feels like Spain  ::nytacodance:: 

night 21
2 dreams - 2 points
4 fragments - 2 points
2 wbtbs - 2 points
nld buy something(retro Duel Masters packs) - 1 point
nld Telekinesis(moving door to water) - 1 point

Comp Total - 107.5+8=115.5points

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/26 dreams: Grasping at Summer

Lucid: 10
WBTB: 2
Reality Check: 5

Total: 17

*Grand Total: 91*

----------


## LdForMe

Yesterdays
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldforme/7-25-19-87445/

Recall a full non lucid dream = 2.0

Today's
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...leeping-87458/
Recall a full non lucid dream = 1.0

----------


## 13WAR08T

27 July 2019

LUCID DREAM - "Pet Magic"

I am in my house. It is night time and I am alone, house sitting and looking after a dog. I walk into a lounge room with dull yellow lights, and
 small lounges around a small square wooden coffee table.  I can see a doorway into a kitchen in the distance.The room looks disorderly; there are cushions sticking out and on the floor, and pieces of paper scattered everywhere. The lounges are close together and are a dark colour.  I leave the room and walk into the garage, thinking I should make sure the dog is outside. The room is black, the floor is dark grey and I can see the bench and cleaning and building equipment; it looks identical to my waking life garage.

I see the dog in the laundry. There is a dull orange light in the room, like a sunrise. The dog is large and black and has a spiky silver collar on his neck. I stand in the doorway, a little afraid of him, and  attempt to use magic to teleport him outside. He briefly disappears but reappears a few seconds later. I stare at the laundry door and notice it is locked, and consider that it needs to be open for the magic to work.  I use telekinesis to turn the handle, and it slowly twists to the unlocked position. The handle then turns back to its locked position by itself. Confused, I try a few more times and the door keeps locking itself.

 I wonder why my magic is backfiring and start to think there is a creepy secret about the house. Eventually, I walk to the front of the garage and try to teleport the dog outside from the doorway into the living room.  A gold  and yellow mist appears in the air and an image of a large brown mutt-like dog scratching itself gradually materialises. I realise that my spell to teleport the dog summoned a new one instead. I am scared of the new dog and wonder what I am doing wrong with my magic. I then remember that I have never been able to use magic and I don't have a dog in real life and realise that I must be dreaming. I feel a bit shocked and excited, and the room begins to turn pitch black. The brown dog sits and stares at me and then fades into the blackness and I check my hands to do a reality check. They look a bit fainter and more pale than waking life, but I only have a vague feeling something might be different with them. I wake up abruptly.

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1
Recall first lucid dream of the night = 10
Was induced by DILD = 5
Telekinesis = 1 (happened before lucidity)
TOTAL = 17

Grand Total = 87

----------


## LdForMe

Yesterdays
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldforme/7-25-19-87445/

Recall a full non lucid dream = 2.0

Today's
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...leeping-87458/
Recall a full non lucid dream = 1.0

----------


## Saizaphod

night 22
wbtb - 1 point

comp total - 115.5+1=116.5points

tried to sleep in a different position, doesn't look like it's working

----------


## Dalcom

Night 21 | cc: 1
NLD (*4.0*)
NLD Frag (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB (*2.0*)
Night 21 Total (*7.0*)

Night 22 | cc: 2
NLD (*1.0*)
NLD Frag (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
Night 22 Total (*3.0*)

----------


## dolphin

*night 21*
2 dreams-2 points

*night 22*
first ld-10 points
wild-5 points
full transformation-6 points


*Spoiler* for _ld_: 



I woke up in bed and imagined swimming as a dolphin. I felt my body transforming and getting larger as I kept swimming until I was under the ocean. I saw I was now a whale about 20 feet long, but not really a dolphin because I didn't have the beak. I saw the surface of the ocean and swam towards it to try to jump, but couldn't get enough momentum. I swam back down and tried again. I jumped out of the water and landed on a pier. I had lost the transformation and jumped back into the water. I looked around and saw what looked like an Asian temple of some sort. I saw an old lady there and asked if she could transform me into a dolphin. She said she couldn't and called for security to remove me. I saw some security guards and woke up.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Night 18

DILD - 15 pts


*Spoiler* for _Short LD_: 



Did a nose plug when I walked past someone in a navy blue shirt. Weather seemed to be mostly cloudy. There was an overhanging ceiling over the pavement I was walking on.



Night 19

Frag - 0.5 pts

Night 20

NLD - 1 pt

Night 21

NLD - 1 pt

Night 22

DILD 1 - 15 pts
DILD 2 - 5 pts


*Spoiler* for _Short LDs_: 



*-1-* I did a nose plug in a bathroom, where it started raining. I remember messing with a toaster-sized blue object. I got distracted after a map popped up in my mind.
*-2-* I was at home, and did a nose plug near the kitchen. I stupidly decided to continue the dream because I thought it looked interesting at that moment.




I need a DC to come up to me and say to my face, "Hey *Stupid*, do you really think that's worth forfeiting your LD over? You work this hard for LDs and then *you throw it away!?"*

----------


## StaySharp

6 more full dreams 2 fragments and 1 WBTB, for a total of 18 points now.
I had some more interesting dreams but... nothing anywhere near lucid.

----------


## RelicWraith

Haven't had much worth noting til now...

July Competition 2019 - Nights 18 - 20

WBTB (3) - 3 points
Fragments (7) - 3.5 points


*Spoiler* for _July Competition 2019 - Night 21_: 




*Scrap 1*
Passing through a bar for some reason. I asked the bartender for directions, only to be met with rudeness. So I summoned a friendly copy of her, and banished the original.

*Dream 1*
Unclear start. Someone's comments prompts me to fly around in search of adventure. I cross through many planes (as in floating mathematical planes), and stop to look into one. Alien attack drones sprung from the ground, and zapped at me. I retaliated similarly in turn, destroying all of them. Through a slit, I charged underground into a bunker. The alien boss, a tremendously tall, brightly colored woman, was waiting for me, as were an army of her troops. As the latter marched towards me, I asploded them all. I then snagged a key card from the boss, and flew back to the surface. With it, I deactivated a sealed chamber atop a radio tower looking device. Inside was a magical artifact. I take it, then blast off into space, where I planned to hide.

Later, I rewind time back to before I raided the bunker. I make an explosive entrance. Only the boss remained intact. We clash mid-air, striking and shooting each other repeatedly. In the end, I spear right through her. I then seal her mind and spirit in a metallic orb. With it, I peer into her vast trove of knowledge and memories in hopes of finding something useful.

I rewind time yet again, this time with the intent to taking a more stealthy approach. Going invisible, I sleaze my way underground. I take out the guards one by one with less flashy energy attacks. But, loudspeakers blared warnings. Throwing caution out the window, I spread out ethereal clones of myself throughout the area, each charged with energy, and triggered to fire at approaching enemies. Furthermore, I projected myself into one of these copies. I scout ahead into the boss' control terminal. Turned out she was waiting for me there... along with an array of weaponry.


WBTB - 1 point
Fragment - 0.5 point
Non-LD - 1 point

Summon DC (Bartender) (Non-LD) - 0.5 point
Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point
Time Travel (Rewind Time) (Non-LD) - 2 points
Control Object (Memory Orb) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Invisibility (Non-LD) - 1 point
Old Personal Task (Create Copy) (Non-LD) - 2 points
Old Personal Task (Detach Senses) (Projected Body) (Non-LD) - 2 points


*Spoiler* for _July Competition 2019 - Night 22_: 





*Scrap 1*
  	 Watching TV.

*Scrap 2*
  	 At a restaurant with co-workers. There was a lot of leftover fish.

*Dream 1*
  	 In a pool with my niece. The water cut off into streams. Later, powerful waves formed. It was then a panicked woman approached me with her unconscious young son. She begged me to help, specifically, by performing CPR. I wanted to get out, but the waves made it impossible to leave, let alone to aid appropriately. We were dragged many blocks away into another pool. The waters there were finally calm enough to save the kid. But then, my niece intentionally jumped into the deep end. I dived in to pull her out, then admonished her for her foolishness.

*LD 1*
  	 The visuals were a bit dim. I was passing through a bay-side strip, dining tables lining much of the streets under canopies. Many of the diners were rather old. Eventually, I get aware. I run off in a hurry, and eventually hover in such speeds. While still moving, I snatch whatever food I could find. One of these was an entire sponge cake, lukewarm and mild in flavor. I tried heating it up with fire breath, but only blew out cold-air vapor. The dream soon collapsed. I start recalling it, only to lose consciousness.

*LD 2*
  	 The visuals were bright but a bit blurred. I was in the same place above, only now, it was the afternoon. Once again, I get aware. Like above, I run around, then fly. I also snag a plate right from under an old guy's hands. I shovel the contents, to find it was boiling hot. It turned out to be a plate of creamy beans. Burning heat aside, it wasn't bad. I later took a more full plate of the stuff, and ate it up on the move. Then, I tried breathing fire. It took a few tries until I shot something out, fireworks sparks, to be exact. Not quite the blaze I wanted, but oh well. The dream collapsed shortly after. I tried re-entering, without results.

*Scrap 3*
  	 Wandering in a supermarket.

*Scrap 4*
  	 Playing old Genesis games.



Dang! I thought I got a competition task done. But, since I definitely was not in a picnic...

Fragments (4) - 2 point

WBTB (1) - 1 point
Fragment (4) - 2 points
Non-LD - 1 point
Help Someone (Boy, Niece) (Non-LD) - 1 point


First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Summer Special Team Task (Warm) (LD) - 20 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Breath Element (Fireworks) (LD) - 6 points
Summer Special Team Task (Warm) (LD) - 20 points

Sub-total: 55 points
*Total: 489.5 points*

----------


## dolphin

> Dang! I thought I got a competition task done. But, since I definitely was not in a picnic...



The competition task is not limited only to picnics. It includes all outdoor parties. A party is a social gathering of invited guests. I don't require proof that the guests are invited, so any outdoor social gathering is good enough for the task. I'll give you +40 points for completing the task twice.

----------


## RelicWraith

::holycrap:: 

Dude... That is beyond awesome! Points adjusted!

More than makes up for my lack of anything to note today.

----------


## dolphin

1 non-lucid dream-1 point


*Spoiler* for _ld_: 



I woke up and tried to float and saw I was floating. I phased through the floor down a level. I jumped up to float and tried to transform into a dolphin but couldn't. I woke up in bed and tried to float again until I was floating. I tried to phase through the floor but couldn't. I summoned a young lady and tried to make out with her, bud I was only able to get only a few sporadic kisses.




1st ld-10 points
wild-5 points
reality check-5 points
fully phase through solid object-5 points
flying-4 points
summon dc-5 points

night total-35 points

----------


## LdForMe

Yesterdays:
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...g-lucid-87460/

Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1.0
Wbtb not resulting in lucidity = 3.0(I didn't mention in my DJ that I did since I was tired but I had 4)
Recall a full non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights = 3.0
Total = 7.0
Today's:
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldforme/wbtbs-87463/
Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1.0
Recall a full non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights = 3.0
Wbtb not resulting lucidity = 3.0
Total = 7.0

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Night 15: 20.07
3 dreams 3 points
4 consecutive nights of dreams 4 points

Night 16: 21.7
0

Night 17: 22.7
4 dreams 4 points
2 fragments 1 point
wbtb 1 point

Night 18: 23.7
1 dream 1 point
4 fragments 2 points

Night 19: 24.7
2 dreams 2 points
wbtb 1 point
3 nights of dreams 3 points

Night 20: 25.7
1 dream 1 point
4 nights of dreams 4 points

Night 21: 26.7
5 dreams 5 points
fragment 0,5 points
wbtb 1 point
summon NLD 1 point
5 nights of dreams 5 points


*Spoiler* for _NLD_: 



i´m in a house and thinking about if it is save. i watching the entrence for quite some time and talking to someone about it. i check the bars in front of it and it seems solid. but the door is open. i am scared someone could come. this goes on until i get semilucid because i know that when i expect someone to enter someone will come so i change my anxious mind and think something postive. in the same moment snoopy as a half human enters on 2 legs and then goes down to 4 legs and gets more a dog. another dog enters whom i carry around because he is very fluffy. the cat doesnt like it and jumps on his back and lays down as it it would be a pillow



so here im not sure... i was semilucid because i know it was expectationdriven but i havent been lucid enough for doing a rc or something so probably count it as non lucid summon

Night 22: 27.7
0

Night 23: 28.7
2 dreams 2 points
1 fragment 0,5 points

42 points for those nights
230,5 total

----------


## Bridger

Morning of 7/28 Dreams: The End of the Beginning

Lucid: 10
Transform/Shape-shift(partial): 3

Total: 13

*Grand Total: 104*

----------


## Legkicker

7/29/19

I finally got some points on the board here, but I may need some help with the scoring. Sorry I lacked so far team haha, I started a new position at my job and amidst all the chaos I have been adjusting to the new sleep schedule. Nonetheless, this afternoon nap when I got home held some surprises! As a warning I should say these dreams were very violent and intense and if that is not your cup of tea I would not read. Also, please let me know if I am posting this wrong it is my first time!

1 non-lucid, 2 lucid (1 WBTB, 1 DEILD) (first one was really lucid, second was semi-lucid)


*Spoiler* for _DREAMS_: 



*First dream non-lucid:*

I was sitting at the foot of the bed in the guest room of my house watching an old tube-TV. The sound was off, and the picture resembled an old news station somewhat like you would see in the 90's. I couldn't make out what the context of their news coverage was, but I did have a frightened feeling inside as I watched. The room was dark with the only light coming from the TV screen and a small bit of sunlight trickling through the wooden shutters covering the window on the far wall behind me. After awhile I noticed there were two other gentlemen in the room watching the TV intently sitting on the bed behind me. I did not recognize them, and their expressions showed concern.

Some length of time passed while I tried to figure out what was going on, but eventually I gave up and decided to turn the volume up on the TV set. The moment I twisted the knob the speakers blared loudly with the audio coming through horrendous and distorted. I quickly snapped it back off as the two men behind me shushed me loudly and jumped out of the bed.

One of the gentlemen put his hands over his eyes and sighed, "Fuck man they probably heard us."

I looked at him in confusion and asked who he was referring to that could have heard the noise. He removed a cellphone from his pocket and showed me an image on the screen. It depicted a map that looked like a semi-misshapen United States, with big red X's and arrows drawn at various points. My heart sank as he swiped the image to reveal a short video of an explosion occurring in a city.

"The US is under attack?" I asked in shock.

He nodded as he put his phone away and walked past me to the TV. He slowly turned the knob up so we could hear the reporters talking softly. There were two of them on the set, both arguing over who was responsible for the attacks.

**At this time the dream was fading and I slowly woke up.

*Second dream fully lucid WBTB:*

***As I woke up in my bed I was fortunate enough to remain completely still. I quickly began falling into another dream.

Loud vibrations echoed in my ears as I fell asleep and the dream began unfolding before me. As the vibrations stopped and I realized I was in the dreamscape and I took a moment to check my surroundings as I rubbed my hands together. I found myself in another dark room, this one completely different from the last. I was in the downstairs of an old brick and wooden building that resembled something from the 1920's/30's. The walls were brick and the floors were hardwood, and the furniture in the area was setup like an old-style bar. There were plenty of windows along the far side with thick, wooden frames. I could tell it was nighttime from the orange glow of a streetlight reflecting off the glass and illuminating the dark interior of the building.

It was also raining at a steady pace with droplets streaking down the windowpane. It was chilly and damp inside the room, giving off a very eerie vibe. Even though I was lucid I was still gathering my bearings and being cautious as I began to investigate a little further.

I carefully took a few steps away from the middle of the room and towards the windowed wall. My footsteps clunked deeply against the hardwood as I advanced while the rain drops pitter-pattered against the building. I studied the outside as I moved forward. Immediately outside the building was a blacktop parking lot that led to a street about twenty yards away. There was a short, stone wall running along the perimeter of the lot before meeting a grassy hillside that engulfed the edge of the pavement. On both sides of the street was a grey sidewalk, the farside riding along another brick wall building. As I got closer I could see the street turned away from my position and continued on into an old-style town.

Just as I was about to reach the wall two-men appeared around the corner on the outside of the building. I froze in my tracks as the hustled up to the window in a stealthy motion. As their faces came into the orange-glowing light I noticed it was the people from the previous dream. They both had dark skin and stood about my height and appeared to be my age as well. The first one to the window held a finger to his lips and looked me wide in the eyes.

He mouthed through the glass, "Careful, they're on the other side!" and he pointed to the wall on my right that housed the front door.

I nodded and took a few steps back while keeping my eyes on the door.  Reminding myself I was lucid I figured this dream was intense enough to let play out. I knew, however, I would need a weapon if I was going to continue following the lead. Sadly I'm not the best at conjuring items and I usually use a trick where I reach in my back pocket and find items. Obviously this restricts my ability to a certain size and doesn't usually yield perfect results. It was my best bet though so I attempted it and imagined feeling a pistol in my hand as I dug around. After moving a wallet and cellphone I was able to finally retrieve a handgun. It didn't look normal and felt plastic, but it had a slide that operated and the bullets looked real enough so I went with it.

Keeping it held close to my side I walked in a slow crouch towards the doorway. I kept peeking over towards the window at the other two people who appeared to be on my side. They stayed huddled close together as they matched my movement towards the front of the building. The rain hadn't let up and was making it even harder to see outside as I neared the doorway. There were two glass windows in the middle of the door, and one larger window on the wall to the right of it. I crept up beneath that window and held my back to the wall as I collected myself.

I took a moment to rub my hands together again and remind myself I was in charge here. Even still I was a bit nervous with how eerie and quiet things were, and having slight knowledge of what threat I was facing didn't help either. I took a deep breath and slowly began to peek up over the edge of the windowsill. An old iron fire-escape slowly came into view just outside the window along with the rest of the parking lot. There were no cars, no people, nothing...

Until I looked a little further right and locked eyes with a man directly on the outside of the window. We both froze staring at each other, his expression just as shocked as mine. He wore a tan suit, with a tan, old-brimmed hat.

I didn't take time to look over any other details before I raised my pistol and fired a round directly into his chest. The gun flash was so bright I couldn't see the impact at first as the glass shattered in front of me. The noise was deafening in the silence and it echoed into the night as my ears rang from the percussion. In the moments following I saw the man outside crumble as my two comrades ran around and opened the door.

"What the fuck?!" the first man shouted as he came in, "that's gonna alert everyone!" 

I kept the gun held tightly in both hands as I stepped back from the window and the two men entered inside. I looked at the first man, "He's down, it was him or me-" I began to explain as a noise drew our attention to the wall behind me. A door flew open and another man wearing the same attire ran inside. I immediately ducked low and fired a random shot in his direction that struck a table just beside him. He recoiled in surprise and looked for cover as I regained composure and lined him up for a second shot. I fired the round off and it struck him square in the right shoulder and spun him to the ground. I took the opportunity to advance quickly in his direction with my gun trained on his body. I squeezed off two more rounds into his chest that sent blood splattering across the hardwood. 

He lay taking his last breaths in the pool of blood that shined brightly in the streetlight's glow as we all walked his way.

"He's down," I muttered as we came up to his body. The three of us watched him as we argued about what to do next as the dream began fading.

*Third dream semi-lucid DEILD:*

As the dream faded I laid still and waited for the next one to form. It took some time before a TRON like landscape formed before me. I found myself tapped in a maze of faint, neon-blue lights that formed a grid. I could only walk a few steps in either direction before meeting some invisible wall. I spent a good bit of time spinning around and searching for a way out before one of the walls slowly formed a landscape I could walk out into.

I was on a grassy hillside in the bright sunlight in the middle of a clearing. The grass was all about waist high, a mix of straw and green. Lush vegetation surrounded me on all sides, with tall bushy trees covering the horizon. Large, patchy white clouds scattered the sky above me, and a light breeze swept the landscape.

I watched as a group of people wearing heavy gear walked down the hillside ahead of me. It was a mix of men and women, about a dozen or so, all brandishing weapons that ranged from shotguns and rifles to machetes and axes. One of the men in the rear of the group turned around and noticed me.

He waved a hand over his head at me and yelled, "Hurry up! We gotta move!"

Without hesitation I made my way over to them, hustling and holding onto a backpack strap on my shoulder. It wasn't until I made it over to them that I remembered I was dreaming. I plugged my nose and quickly preformed a reality check before rubbing my hands together and stabilizing the dream scene.

Suddenly the group began spinning around in all directions as if they were expecting something to pop up. Faintly in the distance I heard the sound of barking dogs beginning to draw near.

"Fuck, look out they're back!" one man shouted as the grass to our left began parting rapidly. 

My heart was racing as whatever was approaching grew closer and closer to our position. I began reaching behind me into the backpack panicking for a weapon to prepare myself. Before I knew it a large, husky-looking dog began flying out of the bushes straight for me. I was unable to retrieve a weapon in time as it lunged forward right at me. In a last ditch effort I threw my arm out and offered it into the beast's jaws. It latched down hard on my arm and began aggressively tearing into my skin.

Through the pain I continued searching behind my back for a weapon but found myself unsuccessful as more dogs appeared and began attacking the group. In desperation I looked to my right and made eye-contact with another member of my group. He tossed me a lead pipe which I managed to catch and use to beat the dog off of my arm. As the dog recoiled and snarled I was able to toss the pipe away and finally pull a knife from my back pocket. It was a small blade, probably only six inches long, but it was effective as I jammed it into the dogs neck and tore it apart. 

Finally a few members fired off shots and took a few more dogs out before the rest of the pack retreated back into the forest.

***The rest of the dream was spent patching my arm up and arguing with the group. Nothing else really exciting happened. I attempted to fire a shotgun somebody gave me but it was malfunctioning. I would go into more detail but I'm too tired and lazy haha.

----------


## zelcrow

Friday, July 26th, 2019:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 3.0
Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - 3.0
TOTAL = 6.0
(Total to date = 190.5)


Saturday, July 27th, 2019:
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 0.5
TOTAL = 0.5
(Total to date = 191.0)


Sunday, July 28th, 2019:
No dream recall.

Monday, July 29th, 2019:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 2.0
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 0.5
TOTAL = 2.5
(Total to date = 193.5)

----------


## 13WAR08T

Sunday 28th July 2019
- Recall a fullnon-lucid dream = 1

- Monday 29th July 2019
- Recall a non-lucid fragment = 0.5
- Recall a non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights = 3

Tuesday 30th July
- Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1

Total: 5.5

Grand Total: 92.5

----------


## dolphin

> I finally got some points on the board here, but I may need some help with the scoring.



To do the scoring, look at the first post of this thread to see what you got points for and post it in a format like below. From what I can see, these are the points you received during the night. 

1 non-lucid recalled-1 point

1st lucid dream of the night-10 points
was induced via wild-5 points
induced with wbtb-2 points
help someone in need-4 points
control another object or DC-5 points

wild-5 points
reality check-5 points
control another object or DC-5 points

night total-42 points

----------


## Saizaphod

night 23
1 dream - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 points

night 24
no points

night 25
1 dream - 1 point
wbtb - 1 point
nld Walk on a trail in a forest - 3 points

Comp total - 116.5+6.5=123points

----------


## Legkicker

Okay that seems easy enough, I didn't know it was so detailed though! Sorry to make you tally it up, I'll try and do it from now on (if I'm lucky enough to have another LD before the competition ends  :Sad: )

----------


## obfusc8

Night 22
fragments - 0.5pts

night total - 0.5

Night 23
wbtb (kinda failed, false lucidy-type thing) - 1pts
1nd - 1pt
help someone in need - 1pts
fly - 1pt

night total - 4pts


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



Watching a tiny robot thing on a desk. Then we get told to evacuate the building. Standing outside.
SO19 (British armed police) about to go in to where i had been working. Multiple officers standing around with guns and armor. Some of my coworkers were still in there. I stood outside wondering if i would be able to go back. Finally they all charge off down the path and I followed, at a distance.

Later, at work and my manager has resigned. I wonder who they will promote to lead the team. Our office is set off to the side of the main one. No one else is in so i am alone at my desk. Someone walks up and is chatting to me. Then i have to leave and the rooms are very dark. I cant find the light switch but i can see enough to make out the doors. There are many doors... it's a maze. I pick the right doors in the maze to get out and end up in the sunshine. Someone else followed me out. I talk to them about their job. I am unsure whether it is Mark or Nathan. 

It turns out there is still danger. Whatever was going on with the armed police is still happening and we need to escape. A girl called Emily is trapped with me so I fly us both out. I hold her in a slightly unsafe place but she doesn't seem to mind.  :armflap: 





Night 24
2nd - 2pts
help someone in need (cashier) - 1pt
wbtb - 1pt
fly- 1pt

night total - 5

(Spent the day marathon watching One Punch Man season 2, finally, an exciting dream!) 

*Spoiler* for _demon fight_: 



Before 3am
I am sitting at the end of a concrete jetty looking out into a lake. A duck waddles across the mud. Someone from the left throws a baking tray at it! It quacks angrily, then runs across the mud for a long time before taking flight.

Then I am in a game. I start to move, but instead of running it feels like being on a motorcycle. Demons appear in front of me, spreading across the path, diverting me inside a building. I shoot at a demon in a glass fronted house. There is a female cashier in the way, probably going to get shot. "Duck!" I shout at the woman, while shooting at the demon again. Glass explodes all over the place as bullets rip through the air. Ducking low on the bike I drop down to a lower level where a concrete wall provides cover.

Riding back outside six demons appear, running and flying towards me. One reaches down and picks up the road as if it was a carpet and shakes it. The tarmac ripples and explodes. I dodge to the right. Other demons with heavy swords, bats and spiky looking armour get in the way. As their weapons hit me (on the back) time seems to slow. Gives me time to partially dodge. The attacks don't hurt very much, but they do hit. 

I steer past a wooden building as a new wave of demons start to run at me. One swings a sword at neck height trying to decapitate me, but time slows and I duck under it. Now running parallel to the lake from earlier. Swords and flying knives hit me but I barely feel them. Keep going. I can't seem to dodge anymore, and time slows until the dream fades.

Before 6
I am riding my motorcycle from very high - house height. It is more like flying, in fact, I'm not even sure there is a bike. Cars are parked across the road. I eventually stop, and turn into a side gate. Two motorcyclists drive very close to me. One apologies saying he can see nothing in goggles. 

Building looks like an office. My manager is there, and I tell him about a dream of a team member quitting. My computer and desk have been moved and most of the dream is spent putting things back in order. Meanwhile someone riding around on a mattress as if it was a skateboard.


...Watch Mr robot quitting and deleting a user account. It gets backed up first though or something, to a private server. 

...Searching a box in a small corridor looking for a spider. I have to check several locations. 





Night 25
1nd - 1pt
3 nights in a row recalled full dream - 3pts

(dream features full frontal nudity, so not gonna post it  ::chuckle:: )

night total = 4

Night 26
fragments - 0.5

night total - 0.5pts

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Night 23

NLD - 1 pt

Night 24

zero

Night 25

NLD - 1 pt

Night 26

NLD - 1 pt

----------


## dolphin

*night 24 & 25*
0 points

*night 26*
first ld-10 points
dild-5 points
reality check-5 points
summon dc-5 points

dild-5 points
flying-4 points


*Spoiler* for _lds_: 




dild-I woke up in bed and noticed I wasn't in my room. I phased through the floor to a similar dream scene as a reality check. I tried to summon a young lady but summoned a young man. I looked around and saw a young lady and woke up.

dild-I was in some sort of basement area and realized that I was hoping the dream wouldn't end, which it didn't. I floated in the air and tried to transform into a dolphin but couldn't.




night total-34 points

----------


## Dalcom

Night 23 
Recall NLD (*2.0*)
Recall NLD Frag (*0.5*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
Recall NLD Combo (*3.0*) cc : 3
_Night 23 Total_ (*6.5*)

Night 24
Recall NLD (*3.0*)
Recall NLD Frag (*2.0*)
NLD WBTB (*2.0*)
Recall NLD Combo (*3.0*) cc : 4
_Night 24 Total_ (*10.0*)

Night 25
Recall NLD (*1.0*)
Recall NLD Frag (*1.5*)
NLD WBTB (*2.0*)
Recall NLD Combo (*5.0*) cc : 5
_Night 25 Total_ (*9.5*)

Night 26
Recall NLD (*2.0*)
Recall NLD Frag (*0.5*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
Recall NLD Combo (*5.0*) cc : 6
_Night 26 Total_ (*8.5*)

Consistent as ever, for better or worse.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Night 24: 29.07

3 dreams 3 points
fragment 0.5 points

Night 25: 30.07
2 dreams 2 points
1 fragment 0.5 points
3 nights of dreams 3 points
wbtb 2 points
first lucid of night 10 points
dild 5 points
RC 5 points
fly 4 points
telekinesis 5 points
phasing 5 points
buy something 3 points
control another object?Dc 5 points
ask for advice 5 points
Go to an ice cream truck and eat a frozen treat from it 15
Watch a sunrise or a sunset 15
DJ entry
wbtb 1 point

that was a funny one... to bad it was all one dream and no deild in between but on the other hand very cool that i didnt lose the dream when i had FA or visuals gone. 

Night 26: 31.07 
4 dreams 4 points
wbtb 1 point
4 nights of dreams 4 points

subtotal 98 points
total 328,5 points

----------


## Saizaphod

night 24
1 fragment - 0.5 points

night 25
2 dreams - 2 points
1 fragment - 0.5 points
wbtb - 1 point

Comp total - 123+4=127points
Started reading Harry Potter for the first time and my dreams instantly became more story-structured, which feels really cool! no skill with lds though  ::shakehead2::

----------


## LdForMe

2 days ago: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldforme/7-30-19-87498/
Recall a full non-lucid dream = 2.0
Recall a full non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights = 5.0
Total = 7.0

Yesterdays: sadly couldn't remember anything

Today:https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldf...-dreams-87502/
Recall first lucid of the night = 10.0
Introduced via dild = 5.0
Introduced via wbtb = 2.0
Recall a Lucid dream = 5.0
Perform a reality check = 5.0
Telekinesis(to turn the pages on the book) = 5.0
Control another object or DC (again on the book) = 5.0
Fly = 4.0 
Old personal goal = 10.0(find a city full of dc's)
Recall a fragment = 0.5
Recall a full nom-lucid dream = 1.0
Total = 52.5
(I didn't mention in the DJ that I didn't use my hands to turn the pages of the book. I remembered while writing this that I didnt)

----------


## 13WAR08T

Wednesday 31st July
-Recall a non-lucid fragment 0.5
- Recall a non-lucid dream for five consecutive nights = 5

Thursday 1st August
- Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1

Friday 2nd August
- Recall a non-lucid fragment = 0.5
- Recall a full non-lucid dream = 2
- WBTB not resulting in lucidity = 1
- Recall a non-lucid dream for seven consecutive nights = 7

Total: 17

Grand Total: 109.5

----------


## Saizaphod

night 26
1 dream - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 points

Comp total - 127+1.5=128.5 points

----------


## NyxCC

Some mixed results as hadnt been sleeping much lately. Managed to score a last min ld however  :smiley: .

24 July - day 19 - 1 nld, 1 frag = 1.5 points 
25 July - day 20 - no notes 
26 July - day 21 - no notes
27 July - day 22- 2 nld, 3 frags = 3.5 points 
28 July - day 23 - 2 frags = 1 points
29 July day 24 - no notes/sleep
30 July - day 25 - 1 frag = 0.5 points
31 July, 01 Aug - no notes
02 Aug - day 28 - 1 ld, 3 frags => first ld (10), dild (5), summon an object (0?), 1.5 for nld frags = 16.5 points


*Spoiler* for _02 Aug_: 



I find myself out on the streets and realize its a dream. A sense of urgency as I need to score some points for the competition. I contemplate walking on the cold ground and look at my feet, seem to be wearing lots of clothing along with socks and boots so decide against it. It will surely take too much effort to get those shoes off and the dream will collapse. Instead, I decide to go with an easy summon (which it turns out doesnt give any points in this competition). What to summon, though? A pencil is the first thing that pops on my mind. After focusing on this for a moment, I look around and on the ground nearby spot a short black and yellow striped pencil. Thats okayish, I guess. Next a DC appears and I decide to spend the rest of the dream interacting with him.

----------


## dolphin

*night 27*
0 points

*night 28*

first ld-10 points
wild-5 points
reality check-5 points
flying-4 points

dild-5 points
flying-4 points
phase through solid object-5 points

dild-5 points
summon dc-5 points
personal goal-10 points


*Spoiler* for _lds_: 




*ld*-I woke up in bed and I imagined being a dolphin in an attempt to deild. I felt some vibrations so I suspected I was dreaming. I got up from bed and phased through the floor as a reality check. I floated up in the air and tried to transform into a dolphin, but couldn't.

*ld*-I was outside in a neighborhood and saw a truck flying in the sky and realized I was dreaming. I flew up and phased into the truck out of curiosity. Inside the truck there were 2 men, who welcomed me. I asked for their names and their names were Hanfonsing and Hanringsing.

*ld*-I was in a park and realized I was dreaming. I summoned a young lady and made out with her.




night total-58 points

----------


## zelcrow

Tuesday, July 30th, 2019:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 7.0
Help someone in need - 1.0
TOTAL = 8.0
(Total to date = 201.5)

Wednesday, July 31st, 2019:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 3.0
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 0.5
Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - 3.0
TOTAL = 6.5
(Total to date = 208)

Thursday, August 1st, 2019:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 1.0
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 0.5
Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - 3.0
TOTAL = 4.5
(Total to date = 212.5)

Friday, August 2nd, 2019:
Recall a full non-lucid dream - 1.0
Recall a non-lucid fragment - 0.5
Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - 5.0
TOTAL = 6.5
(Total to date = 219)

----------


## 13WAR08T

Saturday 3rd August

Remember a full non-lucid dream = 2

Grand Total: 111.5

----------


## obfusc8

Night 27
1 nd - 1pt

night total - 1pt

Night 28
1nd - 1 pt
save someone - 1pt
1st lucid - 10pt
dild - 5pt
reality check - 5pt
transform (earth elemental) - 6pts
cause natural disaster (earthquake) - 10pt
fly - 4pt
(2nd transformation - air elemental - dunno if you get points for different transformations in same dream?)

2nd dild - 5pt
transform (water elemental) - 6pt

night total - 53 pts

They were goals, but I didn't post about my goals before hand, oh well. :shrug:

DJ Entry

----------


## RelicWraith

Dangit, haven't gotten lucid in over a week... But at least I managed a non-LD streak. Still, that only leaves until tomorrow morning...


July Competition 2019 - Nights 22 - 29

WBTB (4) - 4 points
Fragments (12) - 6.5 points
Non-LD (5) - 5 points

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point
Transformation (Ant) (Non-LD) - 1 point

3-Night Streak (Non-LD) (Nights 23 - 25, Night 26) (x2) - 6 points
5-Night Streak (Non-LD) (Nights 23 - 27, Night 28) (x2) - 10 points
7-Night Streak (Non-LD) Nights 23 - 29) - 7 points

Sub-total: 40.5 points
*Total: 530 points*

----------


## LdForMe

Yesterday:
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldforme/8-3-19-87528/
Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1.0
Total = 1.0

Todays:
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ldforme/8-4-19-87532/
Recall a full non-lucid dream = 1.0
Total = 1.0 
Turns out the itchiness was a asthma attack ::lol:: .
Sorry about not posting as much lately. My house has 3 extra people in it right now. I have to stay up like 2 hours later than usual. So recall has been crap. They're gonna be here for like 2 more weeks. But I'll stay strong.

Also good luck everyone. Tomorrow is the final day. At least for me.

----------


## 13WAR08T

Sunday 4th August
- Recall a non-lucid dream = 1
 Monday 5th August (last day for me)  - No points

Grand Total: 112.5

----------


## Saizaphod

night 27
1 dream - 1 point

night 28
1 dream - 1 point
1 fragment - 0.5 points

night 29
2 fragments - 1 point

Final total - 128.5+3.5=132 points

I wonder at what point I missed two whole nights during the comp lol, probably missed points from one dream-chain as well towards the end. but it was fun  ::chuckle::

----------


## Sensei

Sorry about not posting y'all. Been insanely busy. My phone going kaput made it a lot harder than expected. I will have full internet access on the 9th. Haha. Anyways. I will post each night I can from now on. 

Last night
First lucid = 10 points
Dild = 5 points
I was in a shielded area and became lucid. I see a book on the ground more like a scroll. I pick it up and read it. It gives me a power and it shrivels up. I look around the shielded area and see that I am actually underwater. I see yellow poles that are generating the field. A giant shark crashes into it. It doesn't break the water barrier. Just the yellow pipe. I use the new magic and dodge out of the way at insane speeds. The shark goes all the way through the top and to the bottom back into the water. This keeps happening. I realize it is going to take out all the supports and leave me in the water. I wake up before that happens.

----------


## StaySharp

Only another 3 full dreams, 2 fragments and one WBTB... I just drop into a coma half the time. If I don't post again the next days this is it. There's just one last nap left on my clock. 23 so far.

----------


## obfusc8

I seem to be out of sync with the nights and dates somehow, this is it though, 8pm Monday is in about 5 hours for me.

Night 29
1 nd  - 1
wbtb - 1

night total = 2

Night 30
fragments - 0.5

night total - 0.5

----------


## dolphin

I'll give one week for people to post scores before I post the final scores.

*night 31*

first ld-10 points
wild-5 points
flying-4 points
partial transformation-3 points


*Spoiler* for _ld_: 



I woke up in bed and imagined being a dolphin. I floated up in the air, but wasn't transforming. I stretched my jaw into a beak. I found I'm now swimming in a pool. I notice I still had feet and continued trying to transform until I woke up.




night total-22 points

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Night 27

2 NLDs - 2 pts

Night 28

NLD - 1 pt

Night 29

NLD - 1 pt

Night 30

NLD - 1 pt

Night 31

NLD - 1 pt

Kinda underwhelming. oh well

----------


## Dalcom

Night 27
Recall NLD Frag (*1.0*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
_N27 Total_ (*2.0*)

Night 28
Recall NLD (*2.0*)
Recall NLD Frag (*0.5*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
_N28 Total_ (*3.5*)

Night 29
Recall NLD (*1.0*)
Recall NLD Frag (*0.5*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
_N29 Total_ (*2.5*)

Night 30 
Recall NLD (*2.0*)
Recall NLD Frag (*0.5*)
Recall NLD Combo (*3.0*)
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
_N30 Total_ (*6.5*)

Night 31 
Recall NLD (*1.0*)
Recall NLD Frag (*0.5*)
Recall NLD Combo (*3.0*) 
NLD WBTB (*1.0*)
_N31 Total_ (*5.5*)

Thanks for hosting this, Dolphin.

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, I really fizzled out this last week. Ah well, it's been fun regardless.

July Competition 2019 - Nights 30

WBTB - 1 point
Fragment - 0.5 point

Sub-total: 1.5 points
*Final Score 531.5 points*

----------


## LdForMe

I had lots of fun everyone!
I loved being able to view everyone's dreams, and how some people also broke there dryspells. If any more compitions happen in the future and I'm aware of it. I'm joining in.

----------


## Legkicker

Sorry I didn't pull through too good ya'll, but I had fun trying! Glad I at least got one to help out. I look forward to future competitions with everyone!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

night 27: 01.08
1 dream 1 point 
1 fragment 0,5 points 
5 nights of dreams 5 points 

night 28: 02.08
0

night 29: 03.08
2 dreams 2 points 
4 fragments 2 points 

night 30: 04.08 
0

night 31: 05.08
2 dreams 
2 fragments

sadly not too much to report but I'm fine with my result. I still can do it if I really want to but it's more work than before.

thanks dolphin for hosting the competition it was fun to participate! 

and thanks shaizapod for letting me know!

----------


## NyxCC

03 Aug - no notes
04 Aug - 1 nld, 4 frags = 3 points
05 Aug - 7 frags = 3.5 points

Not quite my best performance due a number of outside factors, but still happy got some competition effect out of it. Also, quite motivated to get my stuff together and continue..

Thanks guys for hosting and the invite!  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

The scores are now final.

The top team score was Team Warm with 1798.5 points

The top individual score in the Expert/Intermediate League was FireFlyMan with 539.5 points

The top individual score in the Beginner League was RelaxAndDream with 344 points

Thanks everybody for participating!

----------


## Sensei

Good job team! We did it! 

Congrats Fireflyman! 

Thanks for running the competition Dolphin.  ::D:

----------


## Hecaloth

Wow, I am simply amazed how many things you can do, like remember to ask someone something.. I have a lot to learn.  ::fly:: 
And hope to compete in the future.

Have a great night.

----------


## Occipitalred

I'd participate in a Spring Competition...  ::flyaway::

----------


## Sensei

A competition would be grand.  :smiley:

----------

